# The Slippery Slope



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pop's Hand Planes*

So after my last post, "Am I in trouble" (of becoming a Galoot), i have decided to write my first ever blog "The Slippery Slope" chronicalling my decent into the world of hand tools .. finding them, cleaning and restoring, and using. Im not sure how far this will go but here's to givin it a shot ….

My grandfather passed away a few years ago and in the process of cleaning out the house i stumbled across all of the old tools in the basement. Mostly mechanics tools, he was a diesel and heavy equipment mechanic, but mixed in were a bunch of wood working tools. I had dabbled a little with wood working at the time and found i had enjoyed it, so i thought what better way to remember Pop than to have some of his old tools, clean em up and show em off.



















This was one of my grandfathers planes .. or quite possibly my great grandfathers block plane. It's an early Stanley #9 1/2 with a patnent date of 10-12-97 on it. Its not nearly 100%, the cheek is broken and missing the mouth adjustment lever but an heirloom to me.



















Another one of my grand or great grandfathers hand planes. An early Stanley #18 with a split knuckle cap. Patent date Dec. 28 86 This one is in great shape but may or may not be missing the mouth adjustment lever.. another one that i hope to pass down to the next generation.

Welll fellow LJ's i hope that you will enjoy my trip down the slippery slope …

- Chris


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Hand Planes*
> 
> So after my last post, "Am I in trouble" (of becoming a Galoot), i have decided to write my first ever blog "The Slippery Slope" chronicalling my decent into the world of hand tools .. finding them, cleaning and restoring, and using. Im not sure how far this will go but here's to givin it a shot ….
> 
> ...


huu they look great
even thow the cheek is broken on one of them
and thank´s for the story I realy hope you have saved all his tool
or at least let them had a new good home

thank´s for sharing

Dennis


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Hand Planes*
> 
> So after my last post, "Am I in trouble" (of becoming a Galoot), i have decided to write my first ever blog "The Slippery Slope" chronicalling my decent into the world of hand tools .. finding them, cleaning and restoring, and using. Im not sure how far this will go but here's to givin it a shot ….
> 
> ...


Dennis,

I do have all the tools that i acquired from him, and hope to hand them down some day .. over the next few days or so i'll be posting the rest of them as part of this blog.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Hand Planes*
> 
> So after my last post, "Am I in trouble" (of becoming a Galoot), i have decided to write my first ever blog "The Slippery Slope" chronicalling my decent into the world of hand tools .. finding them, cleaning and restoring, and using. Im not sure how far this will go but here's to givin it a shot ….
> 
> ...


Wish you a wonderful travel, and yes what better way to remember him than to use those tools.
Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Hand Planes*
> 
> So after my last post, "Am I in trouble" (of becoming a Galoot), i have decided to write my first ever blog "The Slippery Slope" chronicalling my decent into the world of hand tools .. finding them, cleaning and restoring, and using. Im not sure how far this will go but here's to givin it a shot ….
> 
> ...


Looks like a great beginning. ebay is a good source of old parts like adjustment levers.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Hand Planes*
> 
> So after my last post, "Am I in trouble" (of becoming a Galoot), i have decided to write my first ever blog "The Slippery Slope" chronicalling my decent into the world of hand tools .. finding them, cleaning and restoring, and using. Im not sure how far this will go but here's to givin it a shot ….
> 
> ...


I will look forward to see them 

Dennis


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Hand Planes*
> 
> So after my last post, "Am I in trouble" (of becoming a Galoot), i have decided to write my first ever blog "The Slippery Slope" chronicalling my decent into the world of hand tools .. finding them, cleaning and restoring, and using. Im not sure how far this will go but here's to givin it a shot ….
> 
> ...


Enjoy the slide! I have been, still does, for some time now.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pop's Basement Treasures*

With the excitment of stumbling upon those early handplanes, my interest in woodworking now reaching new heights , i dig deeper into the treasures sitting in my grandfathers basement:

Among the many coffee cans, cigar boxes, drawers, and shelves were sitting a bunch of hand saws. I never thought of having a use for an old handsaw and i certainly didn't see any value to them either, but these were Pop's (my deceased grandfather), "i bet they would look kinda cool in my man room", i thought to myself.

So i brought home another box of old rusty tools that probaly hadn't seen the light of day in 30 years. Among them 3 hand saws and a drawknife. After a cleaning my pot of gold continues to grow.



















Turns out this old saw had some value to it … A Henry Disston #7 - dated around 1912, nib still on it and everything. As with the block planes i inherited, these saws possibly outdated my grandfather. Its very possible that these tools have become a 4th generation heirloom.



















..... And a Disston D8 dated 1920's



















... And a Disston D7 dated to the 1920's



















Finally a T.H. Witherby Drawknife manufactured in Winsted CT.

Until the next round .. thanks for readin the ramblings of a young man sliding his was down the slippery slope of hand tool infatuation.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Basement Treasures*
> 
> With the excitment of stumbling upon those early handplanes, my interest in woodworking now reaching new heights , i dig deeper into the treasures sitting in my grandfathers basement:
> 
> ...


Nice find Chris. I work in a 9ft x 9ft space, so a table saw is not on the cards for me. Just as well I like using hand tools. Personally, I really enjoy hand sawing (even ripping) and it can be very satisfying as long as the saws are sharp


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Basement Treasures*
> 
> With the excitment of stumbling upon those early handplanes, my interest in woodworking now reaching new heights , i dig deeper into the treasures sitting in my grandfathers basement:
> 
> ...


waow you realy hit a treasure filled box with that basement 
don´t worry about all the green light you see in the horisont around you
it is just all the other handtool L Js including me with open mouth

my adwise to you is get everything home from that basement 
and give it at least an oiltreatment before you store it and then when you have time read 
alot about old tools and how they are used 
and then between projects clean them ,tune them and bring them back to use in the toolbox
one at a time so you have time to learn how they behave and can/shuold be used
some of them is even maybee collecters items so take care you don´t destroy them with
tooo much restoring

enjoy the journey with the tools 
Dennis


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Basement Treasures*
> 
> With the excitment of stumbling upon those early handplanes, my interest in woodworking now reaching new heights , i dig deeper into the treasures sitting in my grandfathers basement:
> 
> ...


Dennis,

Ive had the tools for almost 2 years now and between myself, my cousin and my uncle we all took most of the tools. And like you have suggested between projects i have been cleaning them up. The pics shown are them as clean as i can get them without going nuts. Ive got a couple of coats of paste wax on the them .. in your opinion is that enough to keep them from rusting up?

Eventually id like to clean up the tools my uncle and cousin have so that they can be once again passed on.

Brit:
I havent gotten around to sharpening the saws in fear of screwin em up but one day id like to do a hand tools project, maybe a small coffee table or something. It must be nice without all the noise and dust.

Thanks for reading fellas … more to come


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Basement Treasures*
> 
> With the excitment of stumbling upon those early handplanes, my interest in woodworking now reaching new heights , i dig deeper into the treasures sitting in my grandfathers basement:
> 
> ...


Those are all very nice. I believe the last saw in the list (the pointy one) is called a ship point saw. Yours looks like it has been sharpened a bunch of times throughout its life. You can tell this not only from the narrow tip at the end of the saw, but also the teeth are very close to the etch.

You've probably already seen this but just in case
http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/shippointsaw.html


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Basement Treasures*
> 
> With the excitment of stumbling upon those early handplanes, my interest in woodworking now reaching new heights , i dig deeper into the treasures sitting in my grandfathers basement:
> 
> ...


Nice looking saws! Paste wax is a short term solution, especially if you live in a humid climate. If the place you have gotten them from was in a high humidity environment, the damage may be already done. Manufacturers use a coating of Cosmoline ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmoline) when shipping iron products overseas to keep them from rusting. You don't need to do that here. If you want to prohibit further deterioration of these saws, simply clean them and spray a coat of finish on them. Paint works fine if you are not using them anytime soon. You can remove paint a lot more easily then adding metal to replace the rust. Just be sure to cover the wood parts so they don't get painted. I recently bought a Record lathe that was over 20 years old and still had the Cosmoline on it (the guy never even put it together!). Paint thinner, a cloth and a lot of elbow grease will take it all off.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Basement Treasures*
> 
> With the excitment of stumbling upon those early handplanes, my interest in woodworking now reaching new heights , i dig deeper into the treasures sitting in my grandfathers basement:
> 
> ...


I don´t know what is the best way to protect them other than using them ..LOL
but isue of sharpening the saws I think one of the best way to learn it beside learning 
by having a master at oyur side to guide you is to see the DVD Lie-Neilsen sell
hosted by Tom Law with the title Hand Saw Sharpening
and here is the link just scroll down to it

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1320

good luck
Dennis


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Basement Treasures*
> 
> With the excitment of stumbling upon those early handplanes, my interest in woodworking now reaching new heights , i dig deeper into the treasures sitting in my grandfathers basement:
> 
> ...


Thanks Dennis … I just picked up a book on sharpening from the library and along with the video link you sent hopefully i will be able to give these saws a full restore, sharpened and all !

On a side not … if you look in the first picture it looks like someone had punched a "T" into the blade. My grandfathers name was Vincent but everyone called him Jim (his middle name) ... hmm i wondered … so i called my mother. "Hey mom what was your grandfathers first name … Anthony … or Tony for short."

This will mark the 4th generation .. priceless.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Basement Treasures*
> 
> With the excitment of stumbling upon those early handplanes, my interest in woodworking now reaching new heights , i dig deeper into the treasures sitting in my grandfathers basement:
> 
> ...


fanstastic to hear and when you do it my surgestion is that you do it on the top of the blade close
to the handle , or on the handle ,give you a bigger chance of doing it with out making a kink in the blade
I know its maybee being too scary but why taking the risk 

take care
Dennis


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pop's Toolbox*

I know that its been a while but ive been busy working aorund the house and working on a coffee table for my father for Christmas but here is the latest installment of "The Slippery Slope".

I started this blog with the anticipation of chronicalling my slide down the slope toward becoming a Galoot, or at least a wannabe Galoot, but it has taken kind of a funny turn. Yesterday my grandmother unfortunately passed away after 88 years on this Earth. She's found her way upstairs to be with my Grandfather once again where im sure right now they are making macoroni, Pop is sipping a glass of wine, and Gram is listening to Harry Belefonti.

Ive always adored my grandparents, my grandfather especially, the both hold a very large piece of my heart and have taught me many life lessons that cant be read from a book or learned in school. So with a bit of a heavy heart tonight i present to my firends here at Lumberjocks with a toolbox in memory of both my grandparents.

Sentimentally, this toolbox is filled with all of the life tools i have been taught by generations past. The devotion of family, the need to return a favor, the importance of a nice gesture, and the strength one must posess to roll with the punches and live life to the fullest.

My grandfather wasnt a woodworker, he was a heavy equipment mechanic, but my great-grandfather was a carpenter and at one point in time he worked at the local lumberyard. I found this toolbox full of glass tools, mostly glass cutters and whatnot. Where they came from and who's they were im not sure. All i know is that at one point in time it was Pop's and it sits right underneath the television in our den to remind me of all that has been taught, and what i can do to teach others what has been so gracefully bestowed on me.

So now that all the sappy stuff is over .. here's the toolbox!




























I didn't do too much to the toolbox.I took all of the brass hardware off, give it a good bath in WD-40 and a good scrubbing with a scotch brite pad. The box itself got a quick hand sanding with some 150 then 220 to get rid of the grit and grime that was all over it after probably 75 years in a basement. A coat of poly and paste wax and that was it.

I hope to pass this toolbox down along with the other tools from Pop to the next generation and can only hope that i can fill a toolbox up for someone else. Wishing everyone here at Lumberjocks a wonderful holiday and a great new year!!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Toolbox*
> 
> I know that its been a while but ive been busy working aorund the house and working on a coffee table for my father for Christmas but here is the latest installment of "The Slippery Slope".
> 
> ...


Chris, My condolences to you and your family. The way you speak of your Grandparents I'm sure they will be forever happy knowing somone is taking care of their family and belongings they left behind. Have a Merry Christmas my friend.

Dan


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Toolbox*
> 
> I know that its been a while but ive been busy working aorund the house and working on a coffee table for my father for Christmas but here is the latest installment of "The Slippery Slope".
> 
> ...


my condolence to you and your fammily 
a mighty fine toolbox you bring with you down the slipery slope 
its always niice to have old tools with history behind every corner 
and even more speciel when it had belong to the fammily for generations
and can be passed furhter to the next generation to come

take care
Dennis


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Pop's Toolbox*
> 
> I know that its been a while but ive been busy working aorund the house and working on a coffee table for my father for Christmas but here is the latest installment of "The Slippery Slope".
> 
> ...


Dan / Dennis,

Thank you both very much for your wishes and condolences, they are appreciated.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*New addition to the family - Tool Gloat*

Thats right, i said it … tool gloat. This weekend was a good weekend for this guy. This week I came across a Delta Air Filtration unit on the craiger for $100 and after dragging my feet for a few days i finally picked up this unit along with a couple of books on finishing .. final price $90.










Then this morning, while i was out cleaning the garage i was left a message from a gentleman i treid to buy a dust collector off of about 6 months ago. He and I had got to talking and i had told him i was getting into hand planes and that i had a pile of reclaimed oak and pine , so on and so forth. Well come to find out he was commisioned to build some sort of hobbit doors and the reclaimed pine i had would be perfect for his project. "i dont have any money but i do have a Bailey #6 that we could trade for" ... come on over. So for 4 pieces of wide board 100 year old pine the #6 was mine. Welcome to the family 6er.



















After a bit of research its a type 11 plane. Its in great shape for almost 100 years old, no pitting, no cracks on the handle or tote, plenty of iron left, and about 90% japanning left.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *New addition to the family - Tool Gloat*
> 
> Thats right, i said it … tool gloat. This weekend was a good weekend for this guy. This week I came across a Delta Air Filtration unit on the craiger for $100 and after dragging my feet for a few days i finally picked up this unit along with a couple of books on finishing .. final price $90.
> 
> ...


Nice score! That plane is a beauty. I have some high quality particle board shelving to trade. Just saying.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

chrisstef said:


> *New addition to the family - Tool Gloat*
> 
> Thats right, i said it … tool gloat. This weekend was a good weekend for this guy. This week I came across a Delta Air Filtration unit on the craiger for $100 and after dragging my feet for a few days i finally picked up this unit along with a couple of books on finishing .. final price $90.
> 
> ...


Nice, my favorite vintage of Stanley Bailey.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

chrisstef said:


> *New addition to the family - Tool Gloat*
> 
> Thats right, i said it … tool gloat. This weekend was a good weekend for this guy. This week I came across a Delta Air Filtration unit on the craiger for $100 and after dragging my feet for a few days i finally picked up this unit along with a couple of books on finishing .. final price $90.
> 
> ...


Congrats on a nice gloat.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *New addition to the family - Tool Gloat*
> 
> Thats right, i said it … tool gloat. This weekend was a good weekend for this guy. This week I came across a Delta Air Filtration unit on the craiger for $100 and after dragging my feet for a few days i finally picked up this unit along with a couple of books on finishing .. final price $90.
> 
> ...


I was pretty excited when i finally got a good look at the plane, i cant wait to pull it out of its evapo-bath this morning and see what it truly reveals. Dan - i hear that stuffs big out west right now, ohh and in Europe too.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*A Couple of Union Thugs*

I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.










Ohh you thought there was gonna be a couple of ironworkers with spud wrenches and beaters? Instead i had a good week hunting hand planes or possibly them hunting me. The #4 was given to me by my father inlaw who had it kicking around in his garage for who knows how long. And the #3 i ran into at an antique shop.

I had never seen a union brand plane before this and then 2 in one week, good clean livin i tell ya. Looking deeper at the #4 its got an old stanley iron, but damn its awful short. Ever seen one ground this far down?



















I havent done much research on the Union brand but i know theyre local to Connecticut and operated right until around 1920. If anyone knows any more about it id be glad to hear.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

chrisstef said:


> *A Couple of Union Thugs*
> 
> I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.
> 
> ...


They are a good quality plane. I have seen blades that short, time for a new one…. : ^ )


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A Couple of Union Thugs*
> 
> I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.
> 
> ...


I guess 120 years of being in the union will really grind away at you.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A Couple of Union Thugs*
> 
> I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.
> 
> ...


You definitely had me fooled  good finds.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A Couple of Union Thugs*
> 
> I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.
> 
> ...


Good find on the planes. I too was looking at an antique mall. No real bargains or anything I would use. I did see barrel maker planes. My guess was to cut the groove for the top and bottoms. They were cool but too expensive for a decoration. I just got it, Union Thugs.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

chrisstef said:


> *A Couple of Union Thugs*
> 
> I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.
> 
> ...


Those are some nice hand planes.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

chrisstef said:


> *A Couple of Union Thugs*
> 
> I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.
> 
> ...


As far as I understand Union was purchased by stanley. And in later planes,post purchase of union, that stanley made for other companies ie Keen Kutter etc have the Union lateral lever. Unions were made for sometime after the purchase as well. The union lateral has a 90 degree twist at the tip where the stanleys have a tab that is folded to 90 degrees.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A Couple of Union Thugs*
> 
> I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Joe, i like knowing the background behind the tools.

Dan, nothin sneaks by you big guy. 

For anyone else here in CT, the antinque shop also had an older #6 bailey in very good shape, id venture to guess it was a type 9.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A Couple of Union Thugs*
> 
> I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.
> 
> ...


I think that blade has seen more work than all my planes combined. It's either that or someone enjoyed sharpening more than most.
I have seen some old gouges shortened to those standards though.
Nice find.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A Couple of Union Thugs*
> 
> I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.
> 
> ...


Mel, id have to agree with you on that one unless the previous owner was planing rocks. Ive never seen an iron ground down that far.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *A Couple of Union Thugs*
> 
> I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.
> 
> ...


That iron's standing tall! I love planes with irons like this, even though I don't particularly like buying replacement irons. These are very desirable planes to me. I generally like my cap irons devoid of embellishment but if you're going to do it, do it like Union did. I really like these two thugs. WV is kind of famous for Union thugs, after all.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A Couple of Union Thugs*
> 
> I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.
> 
> ...


Ive got a couple of spare irons from some junky planes i have bought in the past so ill probably throw one in the #4. As for the #3 i looked at the iron and its gonna take some serious grinding to get that one back, its totaaly round off, not a candidate for sandpaper in my book.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A Couple of Union Thugs*
> 
> I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.
> 
> ...


You may replace the irons but do not throw out the old one, the plane would be more valuable with the old blade as well! Nice finds.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A Couple of Union Thugs*
> 
> I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.
> 
> ...


With that short iron you could split it (grind) and make yourself a special plane. Someone here made a plane using an old iron a while back. 
Your right, not much gets by me, it just takes a while to pecolate.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A Couple of Union Thugs*
> 
> I bumped into these 2 union guys over the weekend.
> 
> ...


I got to work on the #3 tonight and its in amazing shape, japanning at least 95%. The iron needs a ton of work probably a few hours of reshaping. Ive got my grandfathers blood bearpie, no good tool or lumber will go to waste aroumd here.

You nailed it dan, i remember someone making a shoulder plane with a spare iron. Thats what i will do .. Ive got some thin strip purpleheart and a nice chunk of white oak. Now does anyone have some spare time kickin around?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*

Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?

A stanley bailey #5 … early one too,, low knob. Score!










It looks like its been repaired with some sort of weld, hopefully not beyond good function.










And right next to it a Sargent VBM #3411 transitional plane!!

Now i dont know much about transitional planes or sargents for that matter but i really like the look and feel of this plane.



















Its funny i had a neighbor tell me that every once in a while you gotta eat a teaspoon of sh%* to get ahead. I couldnt have put it any better Joe!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

chrisstef said:


> *Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*
> 
> Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?
> 
> ...


Your #5 is a type 11 or type 12. I'm not much help on the transitional. You should be able to put both into use.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*
> 
> Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne, i had a hunch it was a type 11 but ill have to do a little research on it. At what point is it an addiction? Im at 12 planes over the last year … i knew this was gonna happen lol.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

chrisstef said:


> *Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*
> 
> Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?
> 
> ...


It is hard to stop once you get started….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*
> 
> Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?
> 
> ...


I like that Sargent. It's got a weird dermatome thing going on on the lever cap. It's in splendid shape.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*
> 
> Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?
> 
> ...


Ill have to google dermatome but i liked it a lot myself .. and yes in great shape. Any idea what the wood type is?


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*
> 
> Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?
> 
> ...












The bottoms are generally made from Beech wood.
Don't worry about being addicted YET. (I don't )
I started buying one of each to compare which one works better than the other. Reading about it, but I like to know for myself.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*
> 
> Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?
> 
> ...


good god chips … no addiction here honey, look at this guy! Any particularly good way to restore the trasitionals or anything i should avoid?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*
> 
> Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?
> 
> ...


Addiction? Absolutely not.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*
> 
> Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?
> 
> ...


Boy when you step in it. Good work! So were those your grandfathers planes?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*
> 
> Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue, but on a larger scale with less of a reward..

We bought our house almost 2 years ago and one of the upstairs toilets was all connected, minus the cold water. So I got that all hooked up and roughly 14 months later, notice a smell in the basement (the floor was poured, but backfilled somewhat from the crawlspace that was dug out. Also, this is a farmhouse from 1830).

So I went down into the basement to find approx 6" of water and liquid/solid waste. Long story short, I have two septic tanks and the only thing that went to the smaller one, was that toilet. Unfortunately, in constructing the pool deck, which passed over the drain from the house to the tank, a post had crushed the drain tiles and 14 months of infrequent solids had backed up that line-up to the point where it started flowing out of an uncapped random pipe in the basement.

8 hours of shovels, wet vacs, and a few gallons of simple green later, my dad and I had everything cleaned out, the toilet drain run to the larger septic tank, and a fire started out back to burn everything that was replaceable.

Tools found: 0.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*
> 
> Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?
> 
> ...


but Dan, now nobody can tell you you don'r know your sh$%. I owned some rentals once. Pulled a 4" pvc riser pipe in the basement apart about 6 foot high. I could feel the stuff hitting me but couldn't get away quick enough. I had nightmares for a week, and again, no tools found.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*
> 
> Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?
> 
> ...


Crap luck i tell ya fellas.

Dan, these were indeed my grandfathers, or my great grandfathers, that story is yet to be uncovered but im sure on Sunday, with everyone over for Sunday coffee, some stories may be told.

Stretch … that stinks … i find that there is nothing more frustrating than plumbing problems. There can always be a million reasons why things wont work and until you rip it al lapart you may never know. This is the reason i stopped wrenching on cars.

Don … ever see the movie Joe Dirt? I got the pooo on me …..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

chrisstef said:


> *Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*
> 
> Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?
> 
> ...


Those are some nice planes.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Turds, Treasures, and Transitionals*
> 
> Yes i said turds .. thats hows this mini adventure started. My mother called me saying she had water in the basement, ill be over first thing in the mornin i tell her. Its probably just ground water, 3 inches of rain in 2 days might do that. Poking around the basement nothing seemed to be out of the ordinary until the washing machine kicked on .. hmm that puddle looks bigger .. why is there flowing water under the sink … (pull sink an inch) ... ahhh toiler paper and turd!!! I quickly search for that bag of rags … there they are … what what what is that?
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. (This work for a living SUCKS) When I restore mine I sand all the sides lightly, removing scratches and old finish (sometimes gobs of PAINT), I clean the irons and remove ALL the rust and dirt, if the jappaning is poor I re-paint the metal. I finish the sides, front and back and top with watco oil. The bottom I only wax, I repair cracked or broken totes and knobs, shine up any brass parts. Use a finish that keeps the wood from drying out and cracking (OIL based works for me).

WHAT to avoid : 
Avoid getting frustrated and tossing them into the fire pit !

Have fun and Enjoy your restorations .


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Handsaws In My Future - Looking for Info*

Its been about a year since i "blogged" anything but now more than ever im moving toward working on a smaller projects with mostly hand tools. Is Chris goin all galoot on me you ask? Nah but life kinda moves you in certain directions at certain times. Me, im moving into fatherhood. Yup, we got a Babystef on the way so loud screaming machines in the basement aint gonna fly.

Ive been hanging on to a small pile of handsaws that mostly came from my grandfather. Ive had them semi-cleaned up for quite some time but far from dialed in. Ive been lurking over at LJ Brit's saw sharpening blog tryin to take it all. There's a boat load of stuff im clueless on still but im willing to learn. This is where you guys come in …. if youre interested of course … give me the dirt on it all … spoon fed style.

Length of Saw's and that purpose.
Rip file 
Crosscut file
PPI
Etc …

Here's my cache of saws cuz around here …. no pics it didnt happen.









From top to bottom: Disston #7 (10 ppi), Disston D7 (7 ppi), Disston D8 (10ppi)









From top to bottom: Disston D8 (8 ppi), Warrented Superior (5 1/2 ppi)









Top to bottom: Dietrich (4 1/2 ppi), Disston 12 (10 ppi)


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Handsaws In My Future - Looking for Info*
> 
> Its been about a year since i "blogged" anything but now more than ever im moving toward working on a smaller projects with mostly hand tools. Is Chris goin all galoot on me you ask? Nah but life kinda moves you in certain directions at certain times. Me, im moving into fatherhood. Yup, we got a Babystef on the way so loud screaming machines in the basement aint gonna fly.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not power tools aren't always prone to disturbing the babies, they really can sleep through anything. Most nights having two closed doors and being two rooms away is enough for my daughter to not hear a thing. If the room is too hot or she was hard to put to bed so her sleep is restless then I can forget it. So if you're in the basement and she's on the second floor you should be golden. Those restless times have gotten me thinking about handsaws but I've managed not to yet so I can't advise on them; either way congrats on the baby, they're awesome to make things for and terrific to hold and watch grow.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Handsaws In My Future - Looking for Info*
> 
> Its been about a year since i "blogged" anything but now more than ever im moving toward working on a smaller projects with mostly hand tools. Is Chris goin all galoot on me you ask? Nah but life kinda moves you in certain directions at certain times. Me, im moving into fatherhood. Yup, we got a Babystef on the way so loud screaming machines in the basement aint gonna fly.
> 
> ...


I haft to agree with derosa my 4 year old sleeps through it and she is one floor up.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Handsaws In My Future - Looking for Info*
> 
> Its been about a year since i "blogged" anything but now more than ever im moving toward working on a smaller projects with mostly hand tools. Is Chris goin all galoot on me you ask? Nah but life kinda moves you in certain directions at certain times. Me, im moving into fatherhood. Yup, we got a Babystef on the way so loud screaming machines in the basement aint gonna fly.
> 
> ...


We routinely vaccuum our house while our kids are napping. They never stir. 
Nonetheless, handsaws are fun to tune-up and use.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Handsaws In My Future - Looking for Info*
> 
> Its been about a year since i "blogged" anything but now more than ever im moving toward working on a smaller projects with mostly hand tools. Is Chris goin all galoot on me you ask? Nah but life kinda moves you in certain directions at certain times. Me, im moving into fatherhood. Yup, we got a Babystef on the way so loud screaming machines in the basement aint gonna fly.
> 
> ...


Last night was the grandkids second sleep over. My shop is a separate building so I can power up all I want. I've still got a rack full of these beauties, some restored some just waiting for me to get another strike of motivation. I've found recently the Quiet is more for me than anyone else.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Handsaws In My Future - Looking for Info*
> 
> Its been about a year since i "blogged" anything but now more than ever im moving toward working on a smaller projects with mostly hand tools. Is Chris goin all galoot on me you ask? Nah but life kinda moves you in certain directions at certain times. Me, im moving into fatherhood. Yup, we got a Babystef on the way so loud screaming machines in the basement aint gonna fly.
> 
> ...


I hear what you guys are sayin and like Don said i think the quiet kind of turns me on too, along with bringing some turn of the century saws back to life. Even if they only end up making a quick cut here and there id like to get this group back into the rotation.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

chrisstef said:


> *Handsaws In My Future - Looking for Info*
> 
> Its been about a year since i "blogged" anything but now more than ever im moving toward working on a smaller projects with mostly hand tools. Is Chris goin all galoot on me you ask? Nah but life kinda moves you in certain directions at certain times. Me, im moving into fatherhood. Yup, we got a Babystef on the way so loud screaming machines in the basement aint gonna fly.
> 
> ...


Nice catch!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Handsaws In My Future - Looking for Info*
> 
> Its been about a year since i "blogged" anything but now more than ever im moving toward working on a smaller projects with mostly hand tools. Is Chris goin all galoot on me you ask? Nah but life kinda moves you in certain directions at certain times. Me, im moving into fatherhood. Yup, we got a Babystef on the way so loud screaming machines in the basement aint gonna fly.
> 
> ...


I just saw this. I can't help to much because I never sharpened a saw. (I can desharpen them). I'd like to give it a try on the bac saw I found. I too checked out Brits blog and I think Lie-Nielsen also has a video that shows how to sharpen a saw. I would practice on the "Warrented Superior" That probably has the least value. I had a local guy sharpen a old Disten Rancher that belonged to my father. It cuts ten times better but I cant tell if it was done properly. Price was right. There also is a saw maker LJ's mentioned that will sharpen other saws and they do a excellent job. To bad I can't remember. The name will probably circulate back up in a couple of hours.

A lot might have to do with your wife. Does the noise bother her now while pregnant? If so it might bother Nathan. If he hasn't arrived yet maybe invite your wife down to the shop and rip some oak? Get the boy used to the sweet sound of woodworking machines. I'm kidding. I would never recommend that!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Handsaws In My Future - Looking for Info*
> 
> Its been about a year since i "blogged" anything but now more than ever im moving toward working on a smaller projects with mostly hand tools. Is Chris goin all galoot on me you ask? Nah but life kinda moves you in certain directions at certain times. Me, im moving into fatherhood. Yup, we got a Babystef on the way so loud screaming machines in the basement aint gonna fly.
> 
> ...


Here is the guy to have sharpen your saws.

http://lumberjocks.com/need2boat


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Handsaws In My Future - Looking for Info*
> 
> Its been about a year since i "blogged" anything but now more than ever im moving toward working on a smaller projects with mostly hand tools. Is Chris goin all galoot on me you ask? Nah but life kinda moves you in certain directions at certain times. Me, im moving into fatherhood. Yup, we got a Babystef on the way so loud screaming machines in the basement aint gonna fly.
> 
> ...


Dan thats funny man. It doesnt really bother her but my shop is located directly below our living room with only subfloor and hardwood flooring between them i try and be as courteous as one guy can be. I think it would be good to learn how to sharpen a saw just for knowledge sake. Im pretty sure every last one of them is dull. Maybe ill farm out a couple of them, 1 rip, 1 crosscut, and have them professionally sharpened. That should just entice me enough to do it on my own.

Don - always comin through brother. Thanks for the link. BTW - you and your cronies over at HYOD got me hooked on type 11's … thanks. I just realized i have a #7, 6, and 5 T11.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Handsaws In My Future - Looking for Info*
> 
> Its been about a year since i "blogged" anything but now more than ever im moving toward working on a smaller projects with mostly hand tools. Is Chris goin all galoot on me you ask? Nah but life kinda moves you in certain directions at certain times. Me, im moving into fatherhood. Yup, we got a Babystef on the way so loud screaming machines in the basement aint gonna fly.
> 
> ...


you guys that are into hand saws should hang out here, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27984 Joe (need2boat) is a regular along with Andy (Brit). There is a lot of great information passed artound.

Chris, I've got a farm fresh type 11 #5 if your looking for another. Its listed here but I always give LJ's a better deal.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Handsaws In My Future - Looking for Info*
> 
> Its been about a year since i "blogged" anything but now more than ever im moving toward working on a smaller projects with mostly hand tools. Is Chris goin all galoot on me you ask? Nah but life kinda moves you in certain directions at certain times. Me, im moving into fatherhood. Yup, we got a Babystef on the way so loud screaming machines in the basement aint gonna fly.
> 
> ...


Chris, the site that I remember is http://badaxetoolworks.com. I think my local guy charged $1.00 per inch. Good luck! 
.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*

Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.

With the help of our buddy Andy (Brit) and his "Saw Talk" blog series ill be diving head first into the pool of handsaw sharpening. Ive never sharpened a saw prior to this and was 100% clueless about sharpening prior to reading Andy's blogs. Ive read each one of his blogs front to back, cover to cover, and in about a months time I think ive amassed enough knowledge to screw things up . Not to reiterate what has all ready been written in his blog, ill leave you all to find out what you need for your specific saws. For me, I need to sharpen saws with 4 ppi, 5 1/2 ppi, 8 ppi, 10 ppi, and 12 ppi. A combination of both rip and crosscut saws. But before I can get to sharpening I need some new tools to make all this happen. Shucks, I hate buying new tools.

If you're slightly interested in this blog then you know that there is some trouble out there in finding good quality saw files. It took me a few weeks but I finally found a local distributor for Simonds files and im expecting a delivery of the files any day now. Along with the files I had to go out and get a proper saw set and I also chose a file holder angle thingy from Veritas. (Real technical terminology there). This will help me to better gauge fleam and rake when sharpening. I also need to make a saw vice to properly hold the saws right around elbow high and a holder for a mill file for jointing the teeth of the saws. For a grand total of around $150 ive got everything I need.

The next step in my slippery slope of hand tools is building the saw vice and the file holder. Ive got all my materials socked away in the shop and im hoping that this week, after the baby is asleep and the house is quiet, ill be building what I need to get the ball rolling as I wait for the delivery of files, saw set, and file holder.

A huge kudos to Andy for detailing his very own adventure into sharpening. You sir have been an inspiration and a valuable asset.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


You are a brave man. Hopefully, you can master the skill. Then you can sharpen some of my saws. The only problem I have is so limited amount of shop time, it may take 4 to 5 years to use the saws enough to need them re-sharpened.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Give it hell Stef!!

This will be fun….


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


i'll come along for the ride. I can get it done, but I'm no where's near proficient at it. I've got a few you can practice on if you need it.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Shane - I think that means you need to go out and pick up some old neglected saws. Its a sign.

Tony - it oughtta be interesting, you're right. Luckily ive got a couple of practice saws that are either kinked or almost out of plate.

I think its a good skill set to learn. I know that when I got into handplanes I learned much more from rehabbing an old beat up one rather than one that was fresh out of the box. Hopefully this will help me learn the intricacies of hand saws and what works best, in what particular situations.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Don - we'll see how the first one goes and if I need a couple more beaters ill surely let ya know. Thanks for the offer buddy. Always appreciated.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


start with a big old course crosscut. They're pretty easy. Its a great confidence booster.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Got the saws, the set, the vise, the dull saws , even a few files so get going Obewan, to learn need I.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Don, I was actually gonna start on the most course rip saw just to get a feel for things but the 8 ppi xcut I have will be a practice one, the rest are 10 ppi. The plate is pretty short on it and not a whole lot of life. Its still very wide open as to which one I start with I guess. Curiously, why do you suggest the xcut first?


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Hopefully wont be a year to find out how the new saw/sharpening has been going… Enjoy your new conquest… Thanks for sharing…


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


I think it'll be a great show. Thanks for taking us in tow.

I agree about rehabbing planes and/or chisels, in that it gives better insight as to where set the aim with the tool; in its setup and use. It is like knowing the math before you break out the calculator.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


http://www.schoolofwoodworking.com/woodworking-classes/29-speciality-weekend-classes/374-build-a-backsaw-with-matt-cianci.html

You just missed his sharpening class, 6/22…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Yea Barry, ive been eyeing that class for some time now but with the addition of Babystef no way am I getting the blessing from the powers that be to skip out on an entire weekend. Ill be relegated to internet learning and good old fashioned trial and error . One way or another im determined to get it.

Dan - I hope it wont take me that long either!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Can't wait for your first impressions, as I'm slowly but certainly slipping that way too…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


GO STEF!!!

Now I get to put my feet up. )


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Remember Chris, Matt Cianci is a regular a lots of local events… So if you get the chance, go watch him work and pick his brain. He's super approachable…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Sorry Stef, I meant big ol" Rip, not cross cut. Damn work had me busy and I was blinded by bright marking gauges. So lets try again…...

start with a big old course RIP. They're pretty easy. Its a great confidence booster.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Yea Barry seems like hes around here at least once or twice a year. Ill keep my eye out for that.

Don - rip first. Roger that. Ohhh. Shiny.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Got a big 'ol one man cross cut y'all could practice on..it'll"rip" with out sharpening in the right wood..

;0-)
(that'd be cedar, pine …although did use it to block out some mahogany for vice jaws some years back..)


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Excellent venture, Stef! Best of luck to ya! I hope I am about a month behind you…

I should build a saw vise, but have you seen Gramercy's? 









Ooooohhhh…shiny. Must resist. Must spend the $170 elsewhere…files…new saw set…better stool. 

+1 to the big ole rip teeth at 8ppi. That's my starting point…already picked out the saw!

...Oh yeah…I hate to muddy the saw file waters now that it's figured out…But I scored what I believe to be a for real Swiss Grobet file from LN. I only ordered 1 to test the system, ya know. So, there's no predicting their stock levels…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Terry … Why ya gotta throw up that Gramercy? Its cool. Shiny. Shhhiiinnnnyyyyyy. No teaser pics but another hour and a couple bolts i should have mine together. Inspecting my files from MMC they snuck in a Grobet among the Nichys, pistol logo, 4" slim i believe, cant tell the origin. Theyre out there but scarce i feel.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Stef, if you get a chance can you post a couple of file pics. I have a set of Simonds needle files and not sure if they are correct for saw work.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


So Sorry, brother, Stef! I'm sure your vise is gonna be awesome! 
AND $160 cheaper.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Sure thing Kevin as soon as i get em in ill post. Simonds internationals website, http://www.simondsinternational.com/files/amp-tapersaw.php?menu=mnuPFiles. Take a look at the diagram up top. I think a 3 square file would have 3 sides at equal angles, a saw file, depending on size (slim, xslim, xxslim), will have different angles. I think. Ill take pics when i get em lol.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


I'll be dam**d, I think I have some already. Someone I knew 30 years ago got his first job out of college working for Simonds and gave me a set of needle files with handles as a gift. Still got 'em never used them! Now I will.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


I also want to get into doing hand work, less noise and dust are contributing factors as well as wanting to really expand my horizons. In my research I've found some great resources and want to share one with you. It's the videos of Paul Sellars, he is a British old school woodworker and I think you will find his techniques very helpful. Be sure to check out his site as well as his youtube offerings, you won't be disappointed. This video is on how to sharpen a handsaw and his methods might save you some money.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Stef it you end up running out of saws to practice on, I have several old disstons in the garage!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Lemme know when Stef's saw service is open. I'm still mastering planes for now;-)


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


There are just way too many words in the original post to follow along. I need pictures. Crayola drawings are preferred.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


*Theoldfart (Kevin)* - The files your friend gave you may or may not be OK for saw filing. I can't tell you without seeing a photo.

An ordinary triangular file that isn't sold as a saw file is referred to as a 'three square file' and they couldn't have picked a more confusing name if they'd tried could they? If you cut through the file and looked at it end on, you would see an equilateral triangle that has three sides of equal length and three angles of 60 degrees. Saw files share these characteristics except that the edges of three-square files come to a point and the edges of saw files are slightly rounded. Saw files are 'toothed' on the edges whereas three square files are not. It is the rounded edge profile on a saw file that forms the shape of the gullet between the teeth. Therefore you shouldn't use three-square files to file a saw because that will give you a pointed gullet which could lead to stress cracks between the teeth when you apply 'set' to the teeth. One other important characteristic between the two is that the teeth on saw files are single cut. This gives a smoother finish than the teeth on three square files which are double-cut.

Hope that makes sense.

*mantwi* - I've watched that video from Paul Sellers before and although I like Paul, I would have to disagree with him on this. In my experience and also that of many other people, successful saw sharpening is all about COSISTENCY. There are 5 steps to the process and depending on the state of your saw to start with, you may or may not have to carry out all 5 steps. They are:

1. Joint the teeth
2. Shape the teeth
3. Set the teeth
4. Lightly joint the teeth again
5. Sharpen the teeth

Paying attention to getting each of these steps perfect BEFORE moving on to the next step is the key to success in my opinion. There is no need for Paul's 'back bevel' on each tooth.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Kevin - what Andy said. I was on the same page as him but couldn't really express it like he did.

Ben - As soon as I get it down you're more than welcome to bring one by for a session. I figure you'll be a dad to a 1 year old by then 

Mantwi - I like Paul Sellers a lot. He's a simplicity kinda guy. Ill take a look into what hes got to say, I find that even a small tidbit of info can provide some good results.

Scotty: (bottom pic is a saw vice)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


*Stef, Brit*, thanks will post pics tonight BUT looks like you were right>


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Nice drawing Stef, but what has it got to do with saw sharpening.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Andy, thanks for explaining what a three square file is…confused me!

Stef, I was wrong about your saw vise…Gramercy's looks better! LOL.

I am ready to purchase a new saw set…love the vintage Disston I own, but I'd prefer new for this crucial task…any recommendations from the group? Name brand and model number, please.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


^LOL


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Lol Andy. Scotty wanted crayolas so I thought id step it up and go with MS paint.

Terry I bought the coarse saw set from Veritas. Right around $25. It should be all you need for saws up to 12 ppi. Free shipping on orders over $40. Just sayin.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Stanley 42x saw set, supposedly the gold standard.

Please correct if necessary, many thanks.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing how those files work out!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Stanley or Veritas, huh? Research ahead…free shipping noted! 

The other day in the shop, I had trouble even counting teeth smaller than 14ppi. Wearing 2.0 reading glasses AND viewing thru a 3x lens. Jeez, sometimes getting old just ain't fair!  Looks like I'll forever have to farm out a few saws for sharpening.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...












I found the picture but I've got nothing. I can't even think of something offensive to type.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Leave it to *Stef *and *Brit* to rain on my parade! My files do not fit the bill. So have to wait and see how Stef does with his order. I do have a vise:








and a set:


















and an appropriate patient:


















so 'jus gonna sit an wait


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


All good things come to him who waits…...apparently.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Spoken most often by people who already have things! anidonwannawaite!!!!!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Good news gents. Saw vice complete. 3/4" mdf, some strips of pine, 3 - 5/16 carraige bolts, 3 - star knobs, piano hinge and here she is. No fine furniture here boys but she'll hunt.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


*Stef* does it then get clamped in a bench vise?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Yessir.










I couldnt get a pic from the front theres not enough room between the vice and another bench so this one is from across my bench.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


impressive


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Awww Yeah! Nice work Sancho!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Excellent progress.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...












I had some extruded aluminum from Rocklers and came up with
this saw vise as I'll make my own saws.

This shall be interesting.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Thats gonna work Wahoo. Its all about items on hand brother. Files … Soon.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Sounds good Bro.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Stef, love your saw vise! I'm jealous…Better get off my a$$ and buy some star knobs, and a piano hinge!

Waho, that anodized alum is pretty. Try not to get it scratched.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


yea, my new sargent vice works a lot better than the distton I had, but you still need to move the saw.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


It aint the prettiest thing in the world Terry but it holds the saw nice and tight. I must have had a pretty good brain fart when I was drilling the holes because some had to be slightly enlarged due to me drilling at funny angles.

So, if you're gonna build one, drill straight and do it before your glue on the inside spacers.

Terry, use what ya got on hand. I just happened to have some left over star knobs so that's what I used. Id think carriage bolts, a couple of nuts, and a couple of washers would suffice. You're a farm guy … you make due with what ya got!

Next up ill get to play with some real lumber instead of the sinus clogging, headache inducing MDF. QS Cherry mill file holder on tap for this weekend.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Will do Terry, lol.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Stef, I always call projects built as you described as SIFLAS projects. 'Sh!£ I Found Laying Around Shop'. 

Happens all the time since the nearest hardware store is 40 minutes one way. But, the last Farm Boy vise I built sucked the big one! So, this time I'll splurge and drive for the star knobs. And maybe some anodized blue track! LOL

Hell, to be honest, we've spent so much $$$ on the farm lately, I wanna buy that Gramercy vise just because. Because the friggin livestock guardian dog eats more than the price of that sweet Gramercy…each month! I don't see how you guys afford kids!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


I hope the Beast is earning his keep.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


How is the beast doing Terry? Holding down the fort for ya? My wife's all ready pondering getting a puppy ….

Ya know Terry I think ive had SIFLAS before. It burned.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Tony, the Beast is thinning our guinea flock at the rate of 1 per week. WHOMP with his big ole fist!

Stef, that may have been 'stuff you found yesterday laying loose in shop'


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Ouch. He is just a savage huh?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Up-diggity-date: file holder jammy complete. QS cherry and a strip of ambrosia maple friction fit. Saw set and angulator due in Friday. Waitin on files.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Nice work, all I did was a kerf in a 2×4, cheesy . Used it to square up my scrapers, gonna haf to do bettah.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


First thing i did was true up a scraper . I figure im a week out from sharpening provided things go right.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


*Stef *- I'd like to suggest a slight modification to your saw vise if I may.

*The Problem*
As you know, you want the teeth of the saw as close to the top of the vise as you can get them to minimise vibration. With your current design I think you will find that when you put a file with a handle on it in the gullet of your saw teeth, you won't be able to get much movement because the handle will hit the outside edge of the jaw. I know you have bevelled it slightly, but I don't think that will be enough.

*The Solution*
Make the bevel as big as you can. I started my bevel using my router, then I used an electric power planer to make it bigger and it did a surprisingly good job of planing the edge of the MDF.

Just a thought.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Nice file holder by the way.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip Andy, i see what your talkin about. Ill rectify that this evening. Cant tell ya how much im looking forward to hearing that first file stroke. Unfortunately i think ive gotta spend another evening on the couch with you to make sure ive got things all squared up in my head.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


"power planer". Not much talk about those 'round these parts.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Lol ^. You know i wont. Even on mdf. The groz has its spot in the lineup for just an occasion like this. Ill give Andy a mulligan on that.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


*power planer??* Who let that guy in here? These saw guys?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


That's my scrub plane Don. You know I don't go in for all this manual crap.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


I actually do agree Andy. If god wanted us to work with all hand tools, he wouldn't have invented steam.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


...Or matbe an air powered rasp?










cough…cough…cough…
.
.
.
...never mind…dude, hand me that Buck Bros. plane!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


*Tim* Taylor would be proud


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Here's the profile of my first saw on the docket to be sharpened. Its got a case of good tooth bad tooth. 4 1/2 ppi Shurley & Dietrich. Looks like someone filed from both sides on this one with about 5 degrees of fleam, varying degrees of rake.

I plan on jointing a small portion of the teeth down and filing with 8 degrees of rake, no fleam, no slope, And 1.25 of the plates thickness for set.

Other professional recommendations and tips will be accepted.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


I agree. Good luck Stef!

What file are you intending to use? 7" slim?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


I believe it will be an 8" regular from Simonds Andy but i do have a 7" slim from Nicholson if things look funky. Their website suggested a 7" regular but they only stock it in a double cut. Kinda strange.

I sat down and watched your rehab of the tyvack (sic?) rip saw, took some notes, and im just lettin it marinate until my files arrive.

Also note that when you soak paper towels in evaporust and it drys out and sticks to your plate thats what it looks like. Not real pretty lol.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right Stef. I forgot is was 4 1/2ppi. Good to see you're on the ball. I've never used a Simmonds so you'll have to let use know what you think of it. I think Mike Wenzloff using Simmonds files.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Ill be glad to do so Andy and your right, they are the files Wenzeloff uses. Im pretty sure with all the file and sharpening info ive jammed into my pea brain recently ive forgotten a whole bunch of other stuff. Do not ask me for my zip code.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Stef, I'm proud of ya buddy for taking the leap into sharpening! Just do it.

You also make me realize I have no excuses for NOT joining in your jolly! Thanks for the motivation! I purchased the coarse saw set from Veritas, going to town today for mdf and star knobs. No reason to put it off…

Heck, now that I'm not worried over re-sharpening (confidence from Andy, and attitude from Stef), I even spent yesterday dulling my saws…cut my first dovetail in some 3/4" cherry. A little gappy like everyone's first, but I'm pumped for more practice when I get my chores done today!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Aint nuttin to it but to do it bruddah!

I think the intimidating part is the terminology. The Actual sharpening is just muscle memory and moving a file back and forth in all reality. I think it took me the better part of a month to soak it all in.

Saddle on up Terry. I could use a partner in this rodeo. You should be able to pump out a vice pretty quickly.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Yeah saddle up Terry. Ride that pony!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Yeah saddle up Terry. Ride that pony!!!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Stef, where did you say you ordered your files from?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Uhmm, I would like to go back about 50 posts where Stef mentioned getting a puppy.

ARE YOU INSANE??? one might think puppies and kids go together, but you would be wrong. Talk about double trouble. You might be better off just to have another kid. Just sayin'....and I love dogs.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you need to have a dog already well trained before having the kid.

A well behaved dog is invaluable when you have kids, they save you so much bending over when the kids drop food on the floor.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Maur - i emailed customer service at Simonds International and they provided me with a local distributor of their files. Luckily theyre only 2 towns over from the office but they had to order from Simonds which is located in Kentucky.

Yea Shane … Double hell no on a puppy. Im holding steadfast to no puppies until our little guy can take some responsibilty for it. Ill keep the vaccum handy for the cheerio clean up


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


until our little guy can take some responsibilty for it

So about 24 years from now?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


*Stef*, get a BC or an Aussie. They all keep the kid in a corner and won't let him out until you say so. I've had a couple of them, dogs that is. Come to think of had a couple of kids too.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Dang, so does anyone have a 4" Double Extra Slim file they would sell?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Lemme look downstairs Maur. I dont think i need one that small for my saws currently. MMC slipped in a single Grobet but i cant remember if its a 5" or a 4". I had to order full boxes from Simonds, no singles allowed.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Mauricio, no extra files here…yet.

Stef, I'll pardner up wid ya for da rodeo! Although I really don't like horses. LOL. Jumping on this saw sharpening is gonna be easier the more beginners we have, IMO.

*Slightly off topic*...but here's why we need sharp saws anyway…cutting wood…

First attempt at a dovetail:









2nd attempt just now, using marking knife instead of pencil. I gotta control my paring of the pins a little better, but with glue (and maybe a couple of wedges!) I think this will work for me!









...especially with a bit more practice.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Mauricio, I have ONE 4" 2X-Slim file…FL Grobet.
Barter with me…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Sweet, thats what I need to sharpen my Veritas Carcas saw.

Hmmm, what you want for it?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Oh and nice first attempt at the DT's, not bad at all. Like you said, it will look perfect after some clean up.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


^Think maybe you could hook me up with the blue haired roubo chick?
LOL.

Edit…PM sent…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


That might be tough, but a blue leather strop I may be able to swing.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


You missing any auger bits? I have a few extras.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


PM recieved, Thanks Terry!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Personally, I think anyone who seeks out quality files must have an ego problem. I am more than content with made in china crap;-)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


New blog entry up.

Go unstick the pages of your LN catalog Red


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Lol. Just feeling ornery.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening! Preppin your weapons ...*
> 
> Wow, seems like I do one blog post per year, so … here's my annual installment. My last post was a bit prophetic, "handsaws in my future". I had a hunch that this was the direction my shop habits were heading but I wasn't 100% convinced until now. I like quiet, I like the smell of wood being cut, ive got a 10 month old at home who isn't the most sound of sleepers, and ive got some "old soul" in me. This leads me on a new journey into making those old handsaws sing again.
> 
> ...


Just feeling ornery.

That's cuz you're using those cheap china crap chisel.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*

Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.

Ive got my saw vice and jointing file holder all made up. My Lee Valley order has left Hartford this mornin at 7:02 but yet to arrive and the saw file order is out until next week. Crap. Like all impatient woodworkers I had to do somethin in the shop, so i jointed the 4 1/2 ppi shurley & Dietrich rip saw to calm my nerves.

Shinahs. Big ones (me), little ones(widdle), and some slighty misshapen (tony). Id say i took off a 1/16?









But now i find myself at a bit of a crossroad in the very early stages of this story. The tooth line has some decrease taper to it toward the handle. We're talkin 1/8" over the 26" in length.

My saw vice is level and if i place a 24" level, with pressure on the toe, the saw is level for about 10-12" then dives down. 









At the toe:









At the heel:









So do i level the whole thing out again or work with what ive got and treat this as a test saw and sharpen away? Cha'll think?


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Could the saw be "breasted?" Does the toothline look straight, or perhaps slightly crowned towards the center? That should be fine for a hand saw.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Ya know ts, i do briefly recall reading something about "breasting", why it didnt stick with such a fine name, i dunno. Im gonna go and check that out immediately.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


What ? This may effect the precision of your dovetails greatly…Soo here is what i would do…Grab your cajones, borrow your wives jeep..throw the 6x's in there..find someone with big bandsaw an jointer…rough it to size….on the way home pick up some glue, a shot of espresso and some snacks…sticker the lumber…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


No breasting to be seen.

Here's the square at the middle of the plate. 









Widdle - this weekend. I promise. Resaw. Mas cojones. I guess youre right about the dovetails. That 1/8" aint gonna mean squat ripping lumber.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


I know nothing about sharpening, but as i mentioned a week or two ago , i have guy in the neighbor hood that is a well thought of saw guy (?) ..soo i take my stuff to him…The 26" 6 point d-8 has like a 1/4" belly in it..fwiw…Are they supposed to be straight ?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Grr. Half post. Deleted


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Supposed to be straight? Yes, but your dovetail remark got me thinkin. I think in a dovetail, tenon, or carcass saw, where the bottom of the kerf matters, a straight tooth line is going to be important. A wavy tooth line wont be as efficient because you wont use all the teeth. A tapered or sloping tooth line should allow you to use all the teeth. I think.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Stef, are the teeth in a straight line along the taper? Or is the toothline 'rounded'?

Anxiously awaiting Andy's diagnosis…but I bet the answer involves the most work. 

Dovetail attempt no.3 has 2 tails…now in glue and clamps. I think I can get the hang of these DT's!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


*Stef*, complete the sharpening process. Drive it so to speak for a while then re-evaluate. In my experience the more issues you try to resolve at once, the harder it is to trouble shoot.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


They seem to be in a straight line Terry. They dont really wave around but they sure taper toward the heel.

I scribed the pattern on this piece of trim. Might be hard to see but it falls off towards the end.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


I think im on board with ya Kevin. The heel of the saw does little work and i certainly dont need to compound my problems. The gullets all line up from front to back which is a good thing.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Bud, you KNOW I am not an expert, but I kinda go with Kevin. If the row is straight, sharpen them.

...Of course, you hopefully won't have the files until Andy can vote.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


*Widdle* - Yes D8s are breasted saws, so should be slightly convex along their length. Breasting or crowning as some people call it helps to keep the teeth in contact with the wood as the saw is pushed forward, at least that's the theory. Having used saws with and without breasting, I think it is more marketing hype than anything else.

*Stef* - IMO you should get the toothline perfectly straight with your file holder before you progress to the shaping stage. You will find it easier and will have a greater chance of success if you concentrate on getting each stage right before progressing to the next stage. The action of using a file in a file holder to joint the teeth is similar to using a hand plane. Press down on the front at the start, equal pressure on the front and the back in the middle of the stroke and press down on the back at the end of the stroke.

Having said that, what you have to remember is that you are jointing an old saw and the toothline was probably far from straight before you started. Here is an example that someone posted today on another forum.










So it could be worse Stef. LOL.

Sometimes ( again just like when hand planing) you need to concentrate the file is a certain area and take some short strokes to knock it down to the height of the surrounding teeth. The thing to remember though is that you should never joint any area of the teeth so much that you lose your gullets. It is better to start shaping the teeth in that area which will give those teeth deeper gullets and then you can joint the teeth further until you can take full length strokes.

Whilst it is less critical to get the toothline perfectly straight on a 26" hand saw that it is on a backsaw, you might as well develop the skill on a hand saw and then it will easier to do on a back saw.

Apologies for the long reply.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


No apologies required Andy. Sage advice. "If its worth doin, its worth doin right". I got a 6 rack of 2x IPA's and no where to be.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


brtit..Thanks..makes sense

Stef..Didn't realize this was a series of blogs with back story …I'll play nice…interesting stuf..

I changed my mind..


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


All good widdle.

Further inspection leads me to believe it IS breasted.

Heel:









Toe:









Center:


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


at least they are level!


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


"Nail it "


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


So…do I understand correctly?

The teeth need to be jointed until a straight edge touches them all? or mostly?

unless you want breasts with your chips?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


I'm not real confident yet at shaping teeth, so I will joint, shape, joint shape, joint shape. so I don't loose the shape until I get them straight. It probably takes a little longer, but at least for me, it comes pout better.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


If that is the case Stef, then when you sight along the point line, you should see a gentle curve with the highest point being halfway along the point line with the heel and the toe being about 1/8" lower. Don't sweat the 1/8" too much as long as curve is gradual you'll be fine. By the way, you don't have to take account of the curve with regard to your rake angle, just keep your rake angle consistent as if the point line was straight.

Next step: Shape the teeth. Do it from one side of the plate and file at 90 degrees to the plate. Eyeball the tooth spacing until you get it consistent. Take your time and pay attention to your direction of pressure.

Can't wait to see the results of the shaping.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


*Terry* - That's correct. For saws with a straight point line, if all the teeth have been touched by the file and the point line appears straight when you sight along it, then you're ready for the next stage - shaping.

When I'm jointing a breasted point line, I still use the file in the file holder and just kind of feel the curve as I go. Using the file in the holder ensures the tops of the teeth are at right angles to the side of the plate.

*Don* - That's good advice.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Andy!

I'm pumped to finally sharpen a saw!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Terry - you got it. Tooth line level is optimal. Unless its a breasted saw. Kinda like an A cup really. Not even sniffin a B.

Don - im sure ill do multiples of joint & shape on this one. Its pretty mangled but thats fine by me. I always knock the hardest one out first.

Andy - i do see the gentle curve. Got a 2 beer belly on it. Really subtle. I gotcha on the rake angle. I think of rake as a twist of the wrist. So as im heading up the ever so slight curve no need to adjust the twist. Now as for shaping … Its got a bit of calves n cows but a bit more of big tooth little tooth so i was planning on employing your method of curing c&c's by shaping the back (or front, no paperwork with me), every other tooth down the line. Rotating the saw vice 180 degrees and going for the front (or back, paperwork).


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


F. I been drinkin. Im not rotating the whole vice 180 degrees at all. Disregard at least 80% of that post. We'll resume at a better hour. It's late for Andy anyway. 'Merica.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...











Salvaged from a garage fire at my uncles.









Jointing file works good on card scrapers.









Union #3 hates me. Handle clearance created.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


IPA fog has been lifted. I plan on shaping the teeth in the same style Andy depicted in his video for curing calves and cows.

Ill shape the backside (opposite the side of the tooth that gets the rake angle) of every other tooth then come back and do the front side of every other tooth, joint, and shape again.

Handle above is from the S&D saw im working to sharpen.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Watching this tale unfold, Stef, and enjoying it immensely. I have files, a couple vices, two saw sets, a clamshell jointer and some dull saws but haven't tackled the whole of Andy's video yet. Work is consuming most of every day at present, so this is good therapy. Keep moving along, please! Want to see how this ends!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Right on Smitty. It may not be real informative but it should prove to be interesting lol. I went through the entire video once to wet the whistle and then, once i figured which saw id work on first, i went back and concetrated on just that portion of the video and took notes. I wasnt gifted much room upstairs so little chunks at a time help. Dont wanna confuse the old boy too much.

Im kinda upset the stinkin files arent im yet. Id really like to get my shape on. Patience.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Shaping is the most important stage Stef IMO. Take your time and be really 'anal' about getting the teeth as perfect as you can. It will take time on the first few saws, but after that you'll be doing it without even thinking about it and you'll speed up considerably.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Come on over, Stef. Just laid everything out you need to get shape on, even a dull saw.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Just a hop, skip, and a fart over the mississippi right Smit. Be there in a few hours!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Sweeeeet…..


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Nice shot, Smitty! Love the frame saw against the wall. And the color of your bench top!

Stef, nice save on that tote. I like how the fire tinted the wheat carving! I've been attempting to carve that pattern by hand, but having miserable luck so far…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...












I just snagged a little turning saw. Seller didn't say it had woodworm though. Grrrrrr.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


That wasnt very nice of the seller now was it Andy. They active or just old holes?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Dunno Stef, but it isn't going anywhere near my other tools until it has been treated. Don't want those little buggers running a mock.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Andy, in your meanderings across the 'net, have you learned of the best way to 'clean' and / or 'refresh' a saw file? I have a number of vintage USA Nicholson taper files, and most are quite filthy from languishing in the bottom of a flea market toolbox for decades. I know they wear and are junk after several uses, but what can / should clean them for an actual sharpening session?

EDIT - This from the OldTools Archive
------------------------------------

Here is how I've been doin'it:

First clean the file best I can using a piece of sheet copper to push
parallel to teeth, soon cuts its own pattern and " fits."

Box of battery acid from auto parts store ( $16), soak for 20-30 min, check
once in a while, maybe take some out leave some in longer.

Rinse in clean water then spray down with phosphoric acid metal prep, I have
a DuPont product, seems to stop the flash rust, then spray with wd40 and
wrap in paper. Store where mice can't piss on them!!!

The acid goes for many cycles, I have way too many files but I like'em.

Bret
------------------------------------


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Smitty - You might like to check this out also.

http://www.woodworkforums.com/f65/ressurecting-old-files-32935/

Loads of great stuff on that forum. Worth joining.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Pics later, but 25+ NOS saw files bought today for $25… Keen Kutter, Simmons, Nicholson USA. 6" and 8" slim tapers… Pumped!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


I've used muratic acid, and thought it worked well…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


WOW. Nice score Smitty!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Stef, I'm reading along and I'm with you in spirit, I just don't have anything to contribute.

Andy throw it in the microwave for a minute. The beetles wont be happy.

Smitty Sweet score! Messing with acid would kind make me nervous.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


+1 to using the microwave to kill bugs.

Andy, disassemble the saw, nuke each piece for 30 seconds at a time, allow to cool, nuke again for 30 seconds.

The ol' timer who taught me to knap flint, once made a gorgeous knife handle from a piece of hickory root he stumbled on while walking in the woods. Awesome burl! 3 years later his wife was dusting and noticed a pile of sawdust underneath this beautiful knife. Huh?

Beetles had slept for years inside the burl handle…then decided to bore their way out. I saw the hole or wouldn't have believed it myself! Now, I nuke all found wood before it goes in the shop.

The author of 'Turning Green Wood', Michael O'Donnell, freqently uses the microwave to dry green wood after a turned piece comes off the lathe. Little by little…using an accurate scale to judge when the moisture has been removed. Just wait till the wife is out of the house…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Glad to have ya on board Maur. Hopefully i'll be successful in this quest and inspire a few others along the way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Maur, I've also read (the cheapest) white vinegar works, just takes longer.

You'll excel, Stef. That's why we're watching!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Well i appreciate the vote of confidence Smitty. Proofs in the pudding though. Files this week and ill be off and running.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


3 out of the 4 boxes are in and awaiting pick up … still waiting to hear about the status of the elusive 4th box and which one it is. So close ,so very very close. If my 8" files are in, im scooping them up today. Then its time to get my mind right, get my focus on, and sharpen some stuff.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed Stef.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Email back from the supplier … another week's wait on the last box of files. Coming out of Kentucky on Wednesday due here in CT on Monday. I think im heading to pick up whats in stock.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Remember to drive safely and don't put the truck in revenge!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Nah no revenge on this one. As long as its not my 8" files that are still in Kentucky. Then ill be pissed lol. Im just so friggin antsy to get going on it. I got bench stretchers and legs to work on too so just trying to keep things in perspective.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Go figure … Its the 8" file i need thats another week out. Cant catch a break!

So now ive got a box each of 6" slim, 6" extra slim, and 5" double extra slim files. Pics when I get home.

Ya know I never should have opened my mouth about "as long as its not my 8" files ….". Jinxed myself again. Double crap.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


What a bummer! Still it could be worse. A wee will soon pass.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


^ each of those sizes, length being irrelavent, are progressively smaller for finer TPI sharpening tasks?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Yea Andy good things come to those who wait. I might have to clamp up a different saw just to get my fix. Im not lookin for good things, im after great things. Impatient as hell too.

Smitty - correct. The 6" slim will be for 8 ppi saws, 6" x slim for 10 ppi saws, and the 5" for 12 ppi saws. Different manufacturers spec different sizes for different ppi saws though. Kinda. Andy's got a really handy chart in his blog for what file for what saw tooth arrangement.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


So the 8" file must be for two-man lumberjack saws?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Lol the 8" regular taper file is for the 4 1/2 ppi rip saw shown above. Simonds doesn't offer a 7" regular taper just a 7" slim taper.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


A wee will soon pass

About 3 times a night for me now.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


I hear that Don.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Man: Doc, what would it take to keep me from getting up three times a night?
Doc: Depends.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Only three, not enough beer.:{


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


I think we finally figured out something that the elves cant help ya with Don. Well, unless youre lucky enough to need a spot.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Thank ya much Stef.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


New blog post up. File pics.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Smitty brought up file sharpening. I've seen this service mentioned a lot around the intarweb, including by Vlad the file guy. http://www.boggstool.com They sharpen files and rasps by some sort of an a abrasive blast aimed just under the tooth line. Apparently works wonders and their price list mentions $.20 an inch. They of course say it's much better than the acid bath, but I haven't heard directly from anyone that has tried it. Nice blog by the way.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Good info Tim. There's a lot to learn out there in regard to files. Im wading eyeball deep in a lot of it currently. Thanks for poppin in.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


I've always been told to sharpen files with a razor blade. I use this tecnique on a flat bastard which I use to sharpen copper nails for knapping…seems to work wonders on a borg file. Never had a 'good' file to try that method. But a razor def gets the grime and rust out of each gullet better than a wire brush.

Hmmm…now that I think about it…I want a Swiss flat bastard! I've knapped with the same borg file for 9 years…time to upgrade! LOL


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


^ Fun see the gears turn on that.

Yes you deserve an upgrade, most definitely.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


Home made file holder out of a coping saw works wonders
for control and ease of use.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Itchin to get started saw sharpening!*
> 
> Last episode we talked about what I needed to get going sharpening my own handsaws. Todays is the latest progress over the last week or so. Im not a writer, im a poet, i dont write blogs, so ya know it. In other words im gonna bounce around a little bit making virtually no sense chronologically so bear(bare? I hate homonyms) with me.
> 
> ...


I got a grobet flat bastard when I got my grobet saw saw files from Lee Valley, but I'm too cheap to use it. I'll probably finish wearing out my old made in the US Nicholson flat file and then try the acid sharpening method on it before I call it dead and start using the grobet. I think the boggs tool thing would be a good deal if you sent them a pile of files to sharpen to fill a flat rate box or something and make the shipping worth it. Maybe if I run accross a bunch of good files at a garage or estate sale I'll try it out.

Great idea Waho, I'll have to keep a look out for an adjustable length coping saw to do that with.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *

If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.

So, not the most expert on files i figure we can talk about what makes a good file? What we notice between the Simonds and the Nicholsons i have in the same size and whatever else you wanna talk about.

I noticed that the tangs on the Nichys (top) are miscolored like you can see all different heating colors and not as well shaped as the red tanged Simonds. 









The taper at the tip of these 6" x slim is slightly different. Simonds on the right. 









You cant see it but the cutting edge of the of the simonds extends, at the edges only, all the way to the tip of the file. 
The Nichy does not.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Stef, what's the advantage of the cutting edge going to the end? It looks like the flats of the file don't go there. Is this used on the gullets only?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


The difference in quality is obvious if you ask me. Which you didn't.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Where did you source up the Simonds files at? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Kevin - im not sure of the answer to that but i was able to pull a Grobet file and, like the Simonds, the serrations extend to the tip of the file at the edges.

Scotty - your opinion is welcomed with open arms.

Eric - i ended up callin simonds international who turned me on to a local distributor. By the box of 12 only.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of the delay but thank you for the continuing education.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


It is what it is on the wait Tony. Ill live. We're all learning along together here and that's the cool part. I just wanna sharpen something!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


At least you have something to get started now. Lee Valley had my file in stock! Should be here on Thursday with a tube of Autosol!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Well I could swap out saws in the vice and get going on a different saw but im really heart set on starting with a coarse toothed rip saw. I looked at my 8 ppi D7 last night and its too far gone to even attempt a sharpening. No plate left, ungodly wavy tooth line and kinked up pretty good. Looks like ill scab the saw nuts, medallion and handle for salvage. Maybe ill cut it down into a back saw or something. Ill remain patient and wait until next week to sharpen the shovel ready 4 1/2 ppi saw. In the mean time ill do some more learnin …


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


*Kevin* - The reason the teeth on the edge extend past the teeth on the face at the point is so that they clean the filings out of the gullets at the start of each stroke before the teeth on the face start cutting again. Once upon a time, all files were cut like that. Not a huge issue, but it is one of the many details that together make a quality saw file.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


*Andy*, thanks. Make sense!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Man-o-man there is lot of information in the British brain….


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing up that mystery Andy. Droppin knowledge.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


pppffft…...you didn't know that?! friggin r'tard.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


I hope you guys have all signed the petition to get quality saw files produced once more. If not, why not? We only need 13 signatures now to reach 500. We CAN DO this.

https://www.change.org/petitions/saw-file-manufacturers-please-make-quality-files-for-sharpening-handsaws


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Indeed i have Andy.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Aww Stef, you know I am just messing with ya. Hell, I have never even seen a saw file. I apologize if a hurt your feelings.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Gonna need to try harder than that to hurt my feelings cupcake  I know you stop by because you care. Youre wit is welcomed.

I just took stock of my saws. 3 xcut 3 rip. Some in better shape than others. Ive got a nice array to work on and im lookin forward to it. Sat in the shop for a minute and fondled my files for a bit. Im pretty well convinced that this 4 1/2 ppi saw was old school hybrid filed. Rake of a rip, fleam of a cross cut, and generally funky. Things are sinking in while i wait. Sometimes its good to step back and make a soild assesment of things.

Introspection.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Don't spill the water; you'll never get the smell out.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Lol T. Collie mon.

Im so antsy to sharpen something I might swap out my 4.5 ppi rip for an 8ppi rip just to get some work in. Im not sure I can make it through another weekend without my fix. I just might need to pick up a good magnifying glass …. where would one go about getting one of those on the free market? Art supply store? Brookstone? Please don't make me go to WalMart.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Stef, go to LV, they have a nice magnifying glass with flourescent light for $40…free shippimg, too! I just bought 2! One for our dark a$$ living room, and one for the wife to sew by. (already have 2 in the shop…my eyes are 48 and slowly failing I'm afraid).

Edit…buddy, you want me to send you an 8ppi overnight to sharpen?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


He has to sharpen my 140 first, I called it!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Edit: -Striking statement-

Deferring to a higher authority.▼


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Bo Locks to that Tony. Get the file holder working on that 8ppi saw Stef and get your fix.

Actually, I didn't want to say anything (after all I started on a 16ppi saw), but I actually think a 7 or 8ppi saw is the easiest to do first. Sometimes really big teeth can be difficult for newbies to judge the spacing correctly. I love my 7ppi rip saw, but an 8ppi rip will do nicely.

Just sayin'.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Tony - why you gotta be the voice of reason? Im trying buddy. Its Friday night that's gonna get me. I like my Friday night shop time. Love it actually. It gets rid of all my angst that the construction industry dishes out which, coincidentally, is really trying my patience today. Do not do any work for the VA, they are a prime example of what is terribly wrong with our government. End rant.

Ive got the plane to think about, a workbench half way in the making and an undeniable jones to files some saws. Why must I be so impatient.

Edit - That's all I needed to hear Andy - 8 ppi started tonight. Get some!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Never listen to me Stef, i don't know what i am talking about (always forgetting to take my meds).


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Hey, it sounded more than reasonable in my book. I was willing to go along with it until some expertise rolled in. Im just as slow, if not slower, than you. Unmedicated to boot, until around 7:30 this evening that is. I need to harness some chi before the end of the day because if I take my attitude home with me im gonna mangle a saw tonight. Either that or the shop log is catchin a beatin. You talkin $hit log?! Didn't think so!

This actually made me feel a little better.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...












And if that doesn't work, kick seven shades of sh!t out of something (not someone)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Lol well put on both accounts Andy. We'll see how the rest of my day goes. Im leaning towards the latter currently lol. I just may unleash a verbal tirade from the pits of hell on the next person that decides its a good idea to completely ignore chain of command, ignore standard operating procedures, and talk out of their a$$ about things they don't know anything about.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Nothing is f*cked Stef. Come on, you are being very undude….


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Lol Tony … just blowin off work steam. Very undude but that can be the case when ive got my business hat on.

It started last night when one of my competitors requested that my winning bid on a project be thrown out because I submitted it in an improper envelope. Seriously. Grow up, you lost. I won. It snowballed this morning with a string of 10, 5 word emails, from a building owners cell phone, requesting inconsequential paperwork like the world was ending. Call your general contractor brah, my contract's not with you. Im figuring that a meeting with an architect and engineer in half an hour, telling me how to work via lawyer language, should help out my cause lol.

Ehh all in a days work, come 5:00 ill forget about it all with the anticipation of making an old dull saw sharp again. Sorry for all my ranting and undudelike behavior. I need a white russain.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Stef. I feel ya on the VA. As a veteran I would enjoy taking care of other veterans. However, the VA (or tricare) seems to always to find a way to deny your claim based on a technicality. We finally decided to not even see a VA/Tricare pateints.

It is not because there re-imbursement rates are low. It is because they dont re-imburse you at all!

It's a shame really.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


I was totally unaware you were a vet Scotty .. thank you for that. It is a shame. Theyre so screwed up it unbelievable. They've put jobs out to bid up here and got ZERO bidders across the board because its so difficult to work there. Their safety standards are unreal and when you walk around one of their buildings its like another country. Crap hanging from the ceilings, missing tiles, etc ….


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Yeah man.

6 years in the Army as a UH-1H/OH-58 pilot. Then ten years in the USAF as an ortho surgeon. Two deployments to the middle east. The last one was in Kirkuk, Iraq. finished as an LTC.

Who'd a thunk


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


^Your toe-in-the-sand routine always throws people off as to how accomplished you are.

Sandbaggers….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


There's some serious therapy being thrown around in the ole' Slippery Slope forum today. Sounds like it should be a Friday, so everyone could retire to the sittin' room for a fine cigar and beverage of choice! But alas, it's not. stupid five-day workweeks…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


After Scotty tossed out his resume im gonna take a step back and recant all of my ranting I had done earlier. Like a pimple on the ass of an elephant in the grand scheme of things.

Smitty - I agree on the 5 day work week. Pfft.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Well, I knew Scotty could fly, but didn't know he could REALLY fly.

But +1 on the thanks….

And +1 on the 5 day work week.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


That did sound like a little horn tooting. But no apologies. I enjoyed and proud of my military time.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


I abolished working on Friday a few years ago. Best move I ever made, after my wife of course


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


^ Never met a Army pilot that didn't enjoy a bit of horn blow. More aircraft than the Air Force, more ships than the Navy. And is there anything more baddass than a fully loaded Apache? I think not… Made more effective, of course with the addition of the OH-58. Just sayin'.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


The only place I go flyin is in my Taxi. Takin tips …


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Scotty, just googled UH-1H/OH-58. Would not want to be in your sights if you were PO'd!!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


WARNING: Thread Hi-jack

I dont think you need to be an Army pilot to enjoy a little horn blow. Just sayin'

Smitty, whatch you be knowing about the relation between an AH-64 and the 58? Me thinks you have a deeper understanding than just the History Channel affords.

Here is the cool thing about flying Vietnam era technology in the early '90s. Everybody had a hard on for the Apache. It was the hard chargin aircraft to fly. Yet they were new and micromanaged. All eyes were upon you.

In contrast, nobody gave a crap about the 58. A typical occurrence was the crew chief or facility commander coming up and saying "Hey LT, this 58 needs 7 hours of flight time by the end on the wekend. Here are the keys and the credit card is in the log book. Get it done"

Nobody cared where I went or how long I flew. I'd go fly to my alma mater and check out the football game. I'd fly to Asheville and wave to my Mom. There was a grass strip in the northern part of the state that a pretty darn decent fishcamp at the end of the run way.

I was 22 years old with a helicopter with the doors off and a government credit card. The Apache guys never had that experience.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Those are life stories that are very hard to duplicate. I could drink beer and listen to stuff like that for hours. 4 ipa's later and im sure the embellishments become strong and substantially more humorous. Thanks for sharing that story scotty.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...












11 teeth from the right. Reshaping. Halftime here in stefs shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Shiners to the left of me, sharpers to the right, here i am, stopped in the middle for you.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


^awesome, stef!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Stef, if you can get those shavings lit, you can smoke'em


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


My eyes are bleeding. One step ahead of ya. 

Went with a short 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Disston d6 maybe. Ill blog tommorow but i learned some good things. Sorry for the cliff hanger but im whooped.

I feel pretty successful in my hour and a half in the shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Good to hear Stef. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Good for you Stef. Looking foward to watching you learn to do this.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Whoop, Whoop!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


I don't know if Stealers Wheel ever sharpened a saw, but I'm glad Stef is! Go, Man!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Thank you Smitty for catching on to the reference. I posted a Harry Chapin ref earlier and I blew it by everyone. I cant tell ya why I like Harry Chapin so much but I do. Dude can tell a story.

Off to type up a new blog entry.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Recognized the song but had no idea of the artist. Looked up Stealers Wheel on Wiki. Appearetly the band broke up in 1975 but reformed in 2008 without the original members.

How is that possible? Shouldn't that be a different band?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Files, 75% delivery, and more waiting. *
> 
> If you like to endure pain like only shopping for tools can inflict then you can commiserate. Last post i had the vice and file holder made and i had jointed my 4.5 ppi rip saw. I Got a bunch of gear in required for my mission and i was waiting on my order of Simonds files to come in. Today i took delivery of 3 of the 4 boxes and of course the 8" regular taper file, needed for this saw, was the undelivered item. Another week. Sweet.
> 
> ...


Should be dubbed the "reincarnated Stealers Wheel" at very minimum.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*

Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.

This saw had previously been filed like a vertical v groove and wouldn't cut a BLT sammich. Yes I said sammich. So I clamped it down into my saw vice and sighted the teeth to get a general idea of what it was doing. Luckily it was a very straight, level tooth line, so not a ton of jointing was required. I just want to create some flats, or shiners', at the the tops of the teeth. Easy enough. Done.

I gathered up all my concentration, inserted a 6" xslim saw file into a handle, attached the Veritas rake / angle guide, took a deep breath and had at it. 10 ppi over 22 inches leaves me with 220 teeth to file. At 8 strokes per tooth, that's a lot of stroking, currently im half way home in reshaping the teeth.

I think this will be a good spot to let you guys know what I have learned during my first 11" of saw filing and answer any questions that a saw filing rookie can.

Here's my first few teeth being shaped. As you can see, to the left, are the original teeth, what im gonna call "v grooved". To the right are the first teeth ive ever shaped. Im shooting for 8 degrees of rake (twist of the wrist) and no fleam (the angle at which you sharpen in comparison to the saw plate).










The first 7 teeth (from the right) are now pointed at the tops, slightly below the existing tooth line, and have something resembling consistency. The gullets are also in a fairly straight line. Sweet.

Now ive got more pics that ill be posting as we move along here but I wanna talk a little about what ive learned and not make this War and Peace.

1) The first stroke on a new tooth is jumpy. As you progress the filing gets smoother and smoother.

2) Sighting the teeth is tough on a 10 ppi saw. I frequently placed it in the wrong gullet. It take a lot of concentration to repeat the stroke time and time again. I found that when I would look up and away from the plate to check my rake angle I would lose that concentration and miss a tooth or file an all ready shaped tooth.

3) I tried to aim the file "between the shiners". That's what helped my pea brain keep on the proper tooth.

4) You want to remove 1/2 of the shiner on each tooth as you sharpen, pressure straight down with your file. As you progress to the next tooth you'll remove the other half of the shiner.

Im about half way home with the shaping of the teeth on this saw. There's still a few steps after this initial shaping but im really pleased at the progress. It wasn't as hard as I thought it was going to be but does demand some serious concentration. After an hour or so my eyes were bleeding and i was mentally whooped. It felt great.

More to come gang ….


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Are you using any magnification?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


I didn't use any Lys but im thinking that a trip out for some magnifying glasses wouldn't hurt at all. I was pretty squinty by the end.

Something like these are what ill be after:


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Great to see you having some luck, bud! 6 months from now…those sharp teeth will just pop out in front of your eyes while your magic hands are making filings!!! 

I received my Somax saw set last night…bummer…I was hoping for better instructions to accompany the tool. Looks like I'll wait and follow Stef's advice (and Andy's…hello!) when that time comes…

+1 to what Scotty asked? We received our flourescent lights woth lens from LV last night…wife loves 'em!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


As for the saw set Terry, I fiddled with the one I got from Veritas a little bit. I plan on dialing it all the way back to zero set and testing it against the saw plate where it will be hidden from the handle. Id set that as my bench mark. Gently increase the setting and set the teeth lightly. Test out how the saw cuts and make any adjustments from there. Im without a micrometer currently.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Hooray…you're off and running. I remember the first saw I sharpened (I stupidly picked a 16ppi dovetail saw) and how mentally and physically drained I felt afterwards. Concentration overload!

The good news is though that after you have done two or three saws, you will have developed enough muscle memory to almost move the file to the next gullet without looking. You'll know how much pressure to apply and in which direction and you'll find you'll just do it. Concentrate now on achieving perfection on the first two or three saws and perfection will be what your body remembers after that.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Ya mean ive gotta do more than one Andy? Lol. I couldn't have done it without ya. You're a good teacher buddy.

Most definitely off and running, excited about it too. It's 9:30 and I cant wait until I get home to do some more work all ready!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Steph, I've found some blackboard chalk to be a great help in sighting on the teeth, it's also a great place marker for when the beer bell, err supper bell, rings

;-)

(cleanup's great too, chalk's also a very fine type polish/cleaner .)


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Hard core stuff. Can any of the saw sharpening experts do a cost of professional sharping estimate vs a cost of tooling up and time per saw estimate? I assume in the long run, doing them yourself is cost/time effective. It is just that first one that costs as much as a new saw? Well…less the satisfaction of doing it yourself…of course.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Let's see if I can break it down:

Up front costs: @ $150. Including files, files handles, saw set, saw vice, jointing file, and misc goodies. But ive got enough files now to sharpen 4 different ppi of saws 12 times each, or 48 saws in total.

Time: Im going to figure 3 hours for my first one @ $25/hr = $75.00

So off the hop im at $225.00 for the first saw. Thinking ill get better each time I could get down to 2 hours each depending. $50 a piece considering an hourly rate of $25 an hour.

From Joe's website at Second chance:

Shaping - $35 - $75 for hand saws
Setting, jointing, sharpening: $35

So the market is between $70 - $110 per saw.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Shane - Do you know where I can send my chisels and plane irons to be sharpened? I don't fancy spending $260 on buying a set of stones. )

Also, would you rather be without your saw for a couple of weeks, or take 10 minutes to sharpen it and put it back in the till? When people send their saws out to be sharpened, they tend to wait until they are really blunt in order to make it cost effective. That means that for a lot of the time before they send it out, they are using a saw that is less than sharp. If you sharpen your own saws, you will always be using a sharp saw.

Just my opinion.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Hell, just the hope of keeping my stones properly serviced has cost me two kids and a mortgage. Talk about a crazy cost analysis.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


48 saws @ $50 a piece (labor) + up front costs ( $150 in materials) at an average of 48 saws (how many I can sharpen with the gear I bought) = $53.13 per saw.

$53.13 per saw x 48 saws = $2,550

Average price per saw farmed out = $90×48 saws = $4,320

Break even will occur at 3.75 saws. So after I sharpen my 4th saw ill be ahead of the game. Ive got about 10 to do and ill gain the added knowledge and old school awesomeness of knowing how to do it.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Glen - good advice on the chalk. I think Andy used a marker in his video and I seemed to have forgotten completely about it. Ill give it a shot tonight provided I get another hour free to shape some more teeth.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Stef, you are pretty darn good at this cost analysis stuff. Can you help me figure out how many IPAs I'd have to drink to break even on a kegerator?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


OK, that that is some good info. With my shop time being almost none for the longest time now. I find myself being more critical in terms of time expenditure. There is always that grey line of working on tools vs working with tools.

Andy, send the chisels over. I will take care of them for you buddy. No problem.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Whoa, Scott no kegerator at the famous rapping doctor's house? that doesn't seem right. You have my permission to treat yourself to a top of the line model. Then invite everyone over to QC it.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


In addition to the down time Andy mentioned as you ship your saws out for sharpening, think of the amount of pride you MISS if you don't or can't sharpen them yourself! 

And, let's not even mention IF the $hit hit the fan, and we NEEDED hand tools just to make home repairs after a storm. Who's gonna sharpen YOUR saws then? And, what a valuable skill to have…My own Mom is one of those doomsday preppers…hard core. They all stock up on food, guns, and ammo…what about sharp hand tools????


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you waited this long to start sharpening. Keep at it, I have an old back saw that will need attention.

lysdexic, the kegerator can also serve double duty as an out feed table. Got to figure that into the cost.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Sure thing brother …

165 beers in a keg @ 12oz = 1,980 oz.
Cost of one dogfish 60 minute keg = $184.00
Price per oz = $0.09
Price per 12 oz beer = $1.11

Kegerator = $400 on average.

6 IPA's in a 6 rack @ 12 oz = 72 oz. 
Cost of one 6 pack: $12.49
Price per oz = $0.17
Price per beer = $2.08

Kegerator $400
Keg $184
Total = $584 for 165 beers

If bought as 6 packs:
165 beers x $2.08 = $343.20

$584 (keg + kegerator) / $343.20 (bought as 6 packs) = 1.70 kegs.

You break even somewhere around 280 beers buddy.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Dan - After my hand saws ill be moving on to back saws. Not a ton of difference just some smaller teeth to stare at for a couple of hours. Sharp saws will be had by all!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


:^)

You are my hero.

:^)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Scotty - that's provided you have your own tap . Id also be willing to help you reach that magic number. I sharpen saws, you provide beer and hot dogs. No Ballparks either bro, I want the good natural casing ones and New England style buns that open up from the top. Ill bring the homemade hot pepper relish. I love hot dogs.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Hey, that looks like Tony in the background…just above her tongue…in his blue viking hat!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Hot Pepper relish! Your killing me. Cant get that here.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


I could send ya the recipe if ya want Dan. Better than Blackie's .


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Nice work Stef! Way to go.

Terry - "I was hoping for better instructions to accompany the tool." - Here


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


New England hot dogs open from the top ?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Being a hot dog connoiseur i thought youd know that Widdle.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


The dog might go in the top of the bun, but it still squirts out the end.

Damn it, I'm gonna have to find me some sausages tonight now.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Wases in Maine, best tube steaks *ever*, Any 'll havta swim!


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


ok..bye..


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Aww man widdle I didn't mean to offend ya. I like hot dogs too man. My go to are:

Groete & Weigel
Deutchmacher
Mucke's


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


oki dog's


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


"Hell, just the hope of keeping my stones properly serviced has cost me two kids and a mortgage." - How does this one not get props? Squares.

Stone service costs have been know to break a man, BYo. Damn straight. Careful out there, steady on the trigger. 99 problems….


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Great inspiration for me since I just got my saw files today. And that reminds me that I need some magnifying goggles.

I've only sharpened one 9tpi saw and it is hard on the eyes. I feel your pain. Very gratifying though. Makes you feel like you can survive the zombie apocalypse and rebuild civilization.

I don't see saw sharpening as being that expensive though. Home made saw vise, a file, a saw set, the flat file I already have… Its app pretty cheap unless you throw in the fancy veritas file guide.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Better that Blackie's?


> ?


? I would love the recipe. Send it when you can.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Wow T - Scotty blew that one right past me. Im slippin, sorry scotty. Well veiled.

Maur - even the fancy Veritas guide is fairly inexpensive. $32 or something like that. I certainly could have spend much less but I bought boxes of files. If I only had to buy one they were less than $4 a piece, if you can find em. In all reality you could spend around $20 all said and done and be sharpening.

Im heading out to Sears shortly to se what they've got in stock for magnification. I actually might be able to finally see what that little lump is.

Here's a new England bun. Opens from the top. Not the side.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


You got it Dan, ill email it over tonight. My grandfather in laws recipe. If you want it real hot leave the seeds of the cherry peppers in, if you want it a little more mild, dig em out. Blackie's gets a little gelatinous on me. I love that we can talk Waterbury hot dogs.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Hot pepper relish? I think i need to try that. Me too please.

Edit: Oh, and nice Rainman work up there.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Shaped:









Set:









Jointed lightly:









Final sharpening left fellas. All i gotta do is remove the newly formed shiners and a test cuttin we'll go!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


i'm having problems keeping up these last few days. Are we sharpening or eating hot dogs?


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Sweet.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


We were sharpening, then stopped for a hot dog break, then got back to sharpening Don. D'You expect me to go hungry?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


you take a break when the jobs done. you know the rules.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Now i know why the elves wont write that spreadsheet


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


So, what I've gotten out of this is that Stef needs to get his saw sharpened so that he can cut hot dog buns from the top, which apparently is a rip cut.

Where I'm confused is how the hot pepper relish fits in. Is that a de-rusting agent?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


JayT - you've nailed it brother. Im sick of ragged, drifting cut in my hot dog buns. The relish will certainly derust whatever it comes in contact with. Its the vinegar. Secret (not really) family recipe.

Im so darn close to finishing up that saw that I can taste it. Might be a long night tonight. Ive got a honey do list that needs to be completed before I can drag my butt into the shop and finish up the saw. I sharpened about 5 teeth late last night and I can feel that skin pull you're looking for. Im pretty excited.

Also heard from my file supplier. The 8 inchers are in! Yea buddy!


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


The 8 inchers are in!

Thats what she said.


----------



## thebigvise (Jun 17, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


This is a long thread and I may have missed something, but… has the saw been jointed?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Paul - its been jointed twice so far. Once was the first step in the process where I jointed all the teeth flat to one another. Second step was reshaping them which I completed last night. I also got to set the teeth last night and for the second time, lightly joint them.

Im currently at the last stage of my journey on this saw which will be to perform a final sharpening of all the teeth removing the shiners from the last light pass of jointing.

Sorry, there's a bunch of nonsense buried in the thread. Im hoping to blog the rest tomorrow night after I give her a test run.


----------



## thebigvise (Jun 17, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


I'm impressed, really I am. Although I have enjoyed the addition of chisel sharpening to my repertoire, I have been too intimidated to take on the sharpening of handsaws. This is a useful thread.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Paul - vey much appreciated. I think once I got past the jargon and terminology of it all, things came together quickly. If you haven't seen it, and want to learn, LJ Brit has an awesome blog series. I basically went through all of it and learned 95% of what I now know, there. The 2 hour video is popcorn and beer worthy. Here's a link:

http://50.115.35.242/Brit/blog/36332

Its available through youtube as well. I just search sharpening western handsaws


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Ha ahhh hahaha haaaa!!!! (Maniacal laugh)

Ive done it. My first complete reshaping and sharpening of a handsaw. I shall relish my victory with a double india pale ale.

She aint no beauty queen but we gonna dance anyway.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Congrats.

When you are done with the sexytime, how bout an action shot?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


kinda light for guinness, but total heavyweight on the saw. You rock bro!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Ya know tony i got video but its over the 5mb limit.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


waaahooo

*Holding my jack up high!!*


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Ill blog tomorrow but i couldnt hold it in. My wife seemed rather benevolent to the whole matter for some reason lol.

Thanks for the highest reward sir Yoda.

If anyone knows how to edit iphone video to add ill email the first cut or ill figure it out for the next blog.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Oblivious might be what you were thinking? The IPAs already kicking in. I'm about to get me some Rum and celebrate with you.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


yea baby….try mixing rum and jack. One of my favorites. It tends to kick my ass though.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Well it's 2.30am here in dear old blighty and I'm still reviewing Brett's saw file specs and drawings, but I needed some light relief, so where else would I come but here.

Stef - CONGRATULATIONS buddy!!! Ain't it a great feelin' ? Nothin' like trying out a saw you've just sharpened. You are now well on your way to being a self-sufficient sawyer.

REAL MEN SHARPEN THEIR OWN SAWS!!! (...and drink beer while their doing it)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Am i gonna have to bust open the jim beam black fellas? I got a mason jar all lined up for ya Mauricio.

Edit - andy - feels real good buddy. I havent conquered such a seemingly daunting task since my wife wouldnt give me her number 9 years ago. Thank you for a late night check in. And dont let Don know youre such a hard worker. Those elves will be out of a job and you wont ever sleep.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


F*ckin' right Andy! I can say that because i did it once last year. lol


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good time Stef, instead we are all here drinking along in front of our computers. sad ;-(


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to go out and plow a groove to make myself feel better.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


^ wifes up late tonight huh.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


You. Funny. Ba5tard.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


I'm all F'ed up replying to posts on wrong threads.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


WAASup Waasup…Now i get it..I was at the wrong address..


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


I have too much blood in my alcohol system. So, Stef have you done anything noteworthy today? Waassssupp?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Lys - today? Ive changed a diaper, got some milk, and made some oatmeal . Hope the brown liquor dont hurt ya too bad this mornin buddy.

Good to have ya on the right side of the fence Widdle. Confusing liitle neighborhood aint it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


So i've got about 25 saws in the till backed up waiting for sharping. Should I send them over Stef?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Nope yesterday. Rhetorical question.

Feel a little older this AM. I'd better snap out of it as I've got a full day of landscaping to do today. Provided the rain holds off.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Lemme get through the 9 or so ive got Don and we can work out a deal. You got some stuff i might be interested in 

Scotty - got a few things done around the shop. Pinned a grizzly bear, ya know just your typical friday night.

Reading back you guys are a lot like bras and jock straps. Very supportive. Thank you for that.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


you guys are a lot like bras and jock straps. Very supportive.

But get us to tight we just might snap!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


And it makes Stef a real 'b**b'. Hmmmm…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


There's worse things to be in life Smitty


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Word of advice Stef - When you're meeting someone for the first time and they ask you what you like to do in your spare time, don't say saw sharpening. They will probably just yawn and keel over. Better to tell them you tame tigers or convert virgins.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Stef, quit posting on LJs and get to sharpening, okay? Yours, then Don Yodas, then a few of mine…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Professional flap jacker sounds a bit more interesting dont it Andy?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Amen to that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


I'll be over. Got maple syrup?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Got the good stuff Smitty. Home made, farm fresh, and in a mason jar. Aunt Jemima aint got nuttin on this stuff.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


The man can sharpen saws and cook breakfast. I'm in love!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Awesome, Stef! Hooray for YOU in taking the initial steps…now we lesser LJ's can follow in your footsteps…(of course, the real glory goes to Andy for teaching us all)

REAL MEN sharpen their own tools, AND cook their own food. You passed both tests, Stef!!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Here's to you Stef.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


not bodger?


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Sharpening - Im done waiting!*
> 
> Patience has never been a virtue of mine so I decided that instead of waiting for my 8" files to arrive in the mail I would change gears and sharpen a different saw. Rip saws being a bit easier to file, I went to the next rip saw in the till that I had the proper file for. This case its a Disston D6, 22" 10 ppi rip saw. Sharpened with a 6" xslim file.
> 
> ...


Chris job well done! Get that video figured out.

Lysdexic, best line today. "Too much blood in my alcohol system".


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *

Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.










After the initial reshaping the process required setting the teeth, lightly jointing, and then the final sharpening. Being a finer toothed rip saw i gave it very little set. Id tell ya how much but i dont have a micrometer. Basically i went along, following whatever set it had originally and trued every other tooth up, flipped it around, and hit the teeth i skipped over.










Happy with the set i moved on to, once again, jointing the teeth, but not before i ran a small diamond plate along the outside of the newly set teeth. This time i jointed them as light as possible. Just enough to create little shiners on every tooth. I cant stress enough how important making these shiners are. They allow you the ability to create a straight and even tooth line and they also let you know exactly when to stop filing. You stop filing the moment that shiner disappears.










All thats left from here is making your final pass with the file to sharpen the teeth. Like i said above you just want to make those shiners disappear, no more, no less. Some teeth may take 2 strokes, some 6 or 7. Nice light passes. Here's the final look at the teeth.










Edit - Video added


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Stef, great post up until the last pic, visual beer effect?

Oh yeah, unbelievably great job. Getting ready to watch Andy's video as soon as I finish my last beam.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Well done. But still waiting for the money shots.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Yea ya get some shadows. That and its really hard to get a good up close pic with my phone. In any fashion, im pretty pumped with the results. I appreciate ya takin a look and following along Kevin.

Up next is that 4 1/2 ppi ripper that ive got started.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Im havin trouble uploading from my phone to youtube Don but i just sent it over to the laptop where i should be anle to edit it. Tonight buddy. I promise.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


I see the confusion. Phones are for calling people. Lap top is where the kids set.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Great post, *chrisstef!*

I've been collecting triangular files wherever I see them, used and new. When I can finally find the time to sit down at my saw vise, I'll see what I can do. I've got 18 saws in queue for sharping. Oh, yes, a vintage saw jointer is on its way, too. You've inspired me!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Really interested in the 4 1/2 rip, got one I found in a box on the side of the road. Warranteed superior guess something of a common persuasion!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Looks good, Stef! Congrats on the first 20"...

Huh? They put cameras on phones now?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Don - Stef sent me the money shot movie and its all good.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Oh good Andy. I'm glad you're on top of it. I can sleep tonight!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Figured it out! Get some YouTube! Owned.

//www.youtube.com/embed/0ggu_v80pIY


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Rippin awsome man! Definitely THE money shot, you da man!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


PK - im glad i could be of inspriation just make sure you're getting the right taper to the files. Triangular files can be mistaken for tapered saw files. Also, do yourself a favor and watch Andy's video. Its worth a couple of watches for sure.

Ill be sure to keep all posted and up to date on the next saw sharpening session. Hopefully very soon. Ive still got to tackle cross cut saws. In due time though. Ive got the confidence now!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


It's amazing how well composed you were even when that earthquake struck!

A true professional.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Lol buckethead. Its got some blair witch to it for sure. I wouldnt suggest it on a full stomach.

Pretty sure a saw bench will be in my near future.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Way to go, awesome to get one done. It's hard to explain the sense of accomplishment you get from sharpening your own saws to people, even woodworkers, that don't do it. Watched some people filing on vintage saw vices today and I'm totally convinced that Andy's design is much better.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Like a BOSS! That thing cuts sweet! You didnt even have to pull back to start the first stroke. Just place on the line and push. Great job man! I cant see the cut but it sounded sweet.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Right on Stef!! Off and running man. Great work.

Thanks for bringing us along.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Sweet! I enjoyed the blog.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Do it again..cut some more…!!! Right on, did have the right sound…We'll see ya over at the bench place…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Much thanks gang. Ill admit the cut veers left slightly but im pretty sure its my technique and the fact that the board is up way too high for any real control. The ride was sweet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Congrats, Stef!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


What size file was used? Was the whole job completed with a single file? Did you use one of it's three edges, or two, or all? How do you mark that file as 'used,' but not 'used up?'


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Smitty - a 6" xslim file was used. I used up , id say 80% of one face of the file but it was still cutting strong at the final sharpening stage. Looking at the file now you can see it was used. Theres a bit of discoloration to it. From what ive read a dull file will squeel a bit. Ill probably mark the edge used with a sharpie.

Its a lil hard to see but you can kinda see where this files has been used.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Squeal = Bad is a nice piece of intel. And that's a slow burn rate for file usage. Cool, thanks.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Awesome screen shot, Scotty! I will HAVE to save that photo for future posts!!! 

Smitty, excellent question…I was also wondering how much file it took for 20" of teeth. I'd say a $5 swiss file is certainly worth the money! Stef can sharpen 3 or 4 saws with one file…and save $200 on shipping and sharpening services! Schweet. The pride factor is just icing on the hot dog…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Smitty - As Stef mentioned, you can mark the edge with a sharpie although I've never found it necessary to do that. If you just turn the file in the light, the teeth that have been used are generally shinier than the ones that haven't been used. Now I'm on my third order of saw files, I've kept the old files as long as the teeth on the edge aren't too crumbled away and I will use them for the first few strokes on saws where I want to file in new teeth (i.e I have completely removed the old teeth). The first few strokes of filing new teeth is hard on the edge of a saw file and you can destroy the teeth on the edge of a file before you've worn the teeth on the faces. I intend to utilize my old files to get the teeth started and thus prolong the life of any new files.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Scotty - you dog lol. I almost didnt post that video because of that shot but then i realized that even with such a goofy look on my face im still better lookin than you . Dont let Mrs. B Yo see that video, i dont wanna be named in the divorce proceedings either.

All in good fun bro.

Thats good stuff there Andy. Sage advice.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Heres a pic of a cut you fellas were lookin for.










And the edge.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Clean…

Echos of Andy saying "keep elbow tucked to side" reverberate in my empty skull.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Yea Tony there's a slight issue there somewhere. Now that ive got a sharp saw ive gotta do some work on my squills. Happy the hard parts over with though. The rest will come with practice i assume.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


It may be the set as well Stef. I had some similar issues on my last 2 back saws. A swipe or two down the left side of the teeth (the side its pulling toward) with the diamond stone my be in order.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw sharpening - mission accomplished. *
> 
> Last time we left off i had started to reshape all the teeth on this 20" 10 ppi Disston rip saw. Well, i made it through the reshaping and after vaguely 1500 strokes of the file it was looking much better than before. I ained for zero fleam, zero slope and 8 degrees of rake.
> 
> ...


Yea thats the other option Don. I couldnt remember which side to run the file over. Ill cut this pine scrap into slices until it feels right technique wise then i should have a good idea if its me or the saw. Thanks for the intel bud.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*

As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:










Rusty but in good shape, i cleaned the plate, polished the saw nuts, scraped, sanded, and applied a coat of BLO to the handle. All in a days work. Being a full restore i still needed to sharpen it.

It came to me as a 6 ppi saw and i kept it the same. I used 6 degrees of rake and no fleam for this particular saw. There was sone set left from the previous tuning and i was happy with the way it looked so i left that alone. Here it is making a few rips in red oak:



















And of course the money shots:


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


*NICE*


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


You really did a beautiful job Stef.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


Those are attractive saws. Well done. Looks ready for another two lifetimes worth of work.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


Ya done yourself proud young man! Stef great work, my roadside pickup saw will be on its way to you, please have it ready by Tuesday.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas.

OF - i work cheap. Also work for cherry


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


Clean work Stef, very nice.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


I cant thank you enough. I'll pm you my address and pay back the shipping costs.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


Nice work Stef, I'm no where near completing my D-8 and it was in better shape than yours to start with.
Too many distractions, youngest gets wed, two 4 and a halfs in progress .. you know the tune, but it is disasembled, paint spatters gone, medalion polished, just a bit at a time.
Oh, and I found a new polishing aid, the spinbrush that dosen't go in a mouth anymore, add autosol and whir away on the recesses of the medalion..works GREAT !


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


Lol Scotty - ill take that as a compliment. If its nice enough to reside in your shop it will be a centerpiece of mine.

Glen - Slick move on the electric toothbrush! I bet you could scoop one up at the flea market for pennies on the dollar too. Lord know I aint stickin nothing in my mouth that came from the flea market. The medallion takes some time to get into those little nooks and crannies.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


Nice. The saw looks great. I have a roached saw like that. Bought it for the handle.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


The handles probably worth more than the steel Dan. Shine her up and it just may give you the motivation to pair it up with some steel. Or …. or …. be a total boss and have Bad Axe custom make you a handle less saw and put the thumbhole on it. That would be cool.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


Stef, missed your post on the cherry, pm me.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


Lovely work Stef. You're on fire now. The bug has bitten you bad and I'm not sorry at all. )


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


Yea Andy its got me. Im sick and i like it!


----------



## Wally331 (Nov 8, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


boy that is one gorgeous saw, it's too bad I'm left handed, I'm waiting for someone to send the thumbhole pattern to tgiag so I can make one in a left hand version. Speaking of making more handles…  You ever gonna send that box haha?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Soup to Nuts Restore - D8 Thumbhole*
> 
> As the title indicates this is my first true soup to nuts restore of a handsaw. In this instance a Disston D8 thumbhole rip saw. I picked it up at one of my regular stops on the slippery slope. Here's how it looked after the ride home:
> 
> ...


Lol wally i am going to send it i swear i am ….

That miter saw still needs a handle and its coming up in the sharpening cue so soon the pressure will be on. I perform under pressure.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*

Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.

Here's a flea market find and the only brass backed saw that ive ever seen in the wild. With the help of others this saw is dated to somewhere around the 1860's and of English decent. Its a 12 ppi, 14" Moses Eadon tenon saw. Ive filed the saw cross cut with 15 degrees of rake and 25 degrees of fleam.

Before:









After:


















Sharpened teeth:


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


Nice job Stef.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


Well done Stef, great looking saw. That's a nice piece of history too.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


Interesting divots on the nuts.

Nice job.

THe bend in the spine is equivalent to broke back and is fitting.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


He just can't quit it.

Nicely done Stef.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


So much lol in that post ^

As to the spine, ive been reading up on "cant" in saws, or the tapering of the plate in comparison to the spine, and im not really sure if its the handle thats pushed up on the spine, if it was originally manufactured that way, if the plate slipped in the spine, or its just bent. The split nuts were so well fit into the handle (read zero wiggle room) that im 99% sure that it hadn't pushed up the spine.

One theory on the canting is that while cutting dovetails you would be able to cut to the baseline with the heel of the saw on the side of the board facing you and stay just shy of the baseline on the backside where the toe of the saw had been cutting. This would allow you to peek around the backside of the board to take stock as to where youre at and then finish up the cut. Kind of an interesting nuance.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


Nice job Stef. I saw a Moses Eadon handsaw on ebay.uk yesterday and thought of you.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


Nice job. Bu-bu-but, where's the video for this one? I can't believe it's actually sharp unless I see the ChrisStef thumbs up seal of approval at the end.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


Well done.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


Very nice. This is something I will have to try.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


Well done, and on-going Kudos on your sharpening ability!


----------



## swartzstumpgrinding (Jan 12, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


nice job and neat history


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


Fine job Stef, I haven't touched my S Bigins yet. Thinking of driving down to your place and dropping it off for some quality time.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


^Tons of material in there but I am above such childish endeavors.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


Why thank you Tony. Guess I let my guard down, après ski!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


sweet!!!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


Great restore Stef! A swayback beauty for sure!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Moses Eadon Tenon Saw Restored*
> 
> Ive found a real enjoyment in working on hand saws ever since Ive taken up sharpening. It's one thing to be able to get the rust off and make it look pretty but its all together a different feeling being able to bring an old saw all the way back to cutting like its supposed to.
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas. Todd, id gladly give you a little video but the lack of embedding kinda kills its. The last thing I need is a youtube channel spreading my ugly mug around the interwebz.

Im really digging the extra weight that a brass back provides.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*

The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:



















And here she is after a thorough cleaning, sanding, shellacing, and sharpening:


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


That came out beautifully Stef. Nice job.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


Very nice man, great looking saw. 16 ppi must make you cross-eyed after a while, makes me cross-eyed just trying to count the teeth in that pic!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


Nice. The teeth look great. How's she cut?


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


Very nice stef, very nice indeed.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


Lol 7, im getting used to the fine teeth and believe it or not, I prefer sharpening them over a big old 5 ppi rip saw. A little less metal on metal schreeching and using a small old saw vice I can sit down and do it without busting out the big 28" shop made saw vice.

Todd - It cut really well in pine and walnut. Outside of that I cant really say. I just went through an enormous shop purge and chucked all of my off cuts so that's about all I had to test it on. I found it fairly easy to start and control through the cut.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


This is like those movies where the girl with the glasses and nasty hair turns out to be hot the whole time. Just needed a friend to give her a good makeover.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


Strong work Stef! The plate may be pitted, but I dig you bringing it back to life, just adds some additional character. That bleach you used seemed to do a great job. Mind reminding us what ya used?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


Well done.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


Fid, Slyy, DW … thanks. Here's what I used on the handle Slyy:


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


Looks like a great saw. Very attractive.


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


Thx Stef. Might have to give that stuff a shot!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


Very nice Stef. Those totes fit my hand like a glove. The photo you posted of the teeth with the rule shows that it is actually 16 1/2ppi or 15 1/2 tpi. When counting ppi, you line one of the points up with the beginning of the inch and that point counts a 1. Then you count all the points that occur within an inch. The other end of the inch doesn't quite meet the 17th point, infact it ends in line with the bottom of the gullet making it 16 1/2ppi. Having said that though, wooden rules are notorious for being inaccurate so check it against a good metal rule and you might find that it actually is 16ppi.

Not that it matters either way as long as it cuts wood, but just thought I'd point it out.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


I agree with you Andy. I rounded off the tooth count . Im not really sure whether its the rule, the teeth, or my sharpening slightly moving the teeth but it indeed does cut wood and cuts it pretty well. Im fairly happy with the results. Always appreciate you taking a peek.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


Great job Stef. Another classic old saw saved from the grave. When you gonna start making some saws from scratch?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


Ha. I dunno Bob. My woodworking skills need to come up to par with with my rehab skills. Im still yet to attempt a handle but if i did i think it would be in the flat bottomed English style. I think the day will come eventually but im not there just yet. In the mean time ill drink up all the info that guys like you put out there.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner saw*
> 
> The sickness is back and its bad, real bad. To satisfy my urges for rust and vintage tools I finally turned to ebay. I cant believe I did it. I always enjoyed the hunt and was satisfied in what I could scrounge up in the wild That is until I got into back saws. They don't come around too much in the wild nevermind ones with English heritage to them. So I loaded up a paypal account with a few bucks and went on an internet hunt. I turned up this little 10" 16 ppi dovetail saw. Here's how it looked when it came to me:
> 
> ...


NIce job with the saw. I had to check the old saw I found to see if the name stamp matched. It doesn't but stamp size and location are similar. It be kind of cool to see if anyone has tools from the same craftsman.










I saw this sharpener a while back. With the amount your doing you might want to clean out a corner of the shop. Just saying.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Great. Now tools are finding me. *

Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


Nice find. Are the before/after pics just after a cleaning?


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


You lucky, lucky man! That is going to be a fun rehab that will be rewarded tenfold. Are those steel guides for the drawers? Is that an old photo on the inside of the lid?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


Thats just a difference in the lighting. I havent touched it yet besides taking it apart and giving it a good inspection for any lost goodies. Nothing was left behind besides a few spiders and a finish nail.

Yup steel bars in shallow dadoes. Its actually a busted mirror inside the lid there.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


Nice save. I'm glad it didn't make it to the dumpster.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


Great score Stef! Get that mirror fixed and ya gotta place to store some tools and get the make-up lines blended in well!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


Awesome, Stef, Congrats!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


It will get lots of use. Looking forward to see how it turns out.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


That's going to be awesome. Good get. Buy that friend a beer.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


Very nice Stef. Lots of character there. Is that an iPhone dock on the underside of the lid? )


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


First things first, you need to fix the "look at ME" device. Never understood why machinist chests had those things. Great project, and looking forward to the post.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


Kevin - I guess it was just to get rid of any black marks off their faces before they went home at night. It is said that in days of yore when operating machinery was a dangerous occupation, that they hid their 'burying money' behind the mirror. Looks like the burying money is long gone from Stef's chest.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


Nice find indeed. One of these days I'll show you guys the great-uncle's toolbox, worth the look…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


Thats pretty interesting about the "burying money" Andy. Im definitely smashing out the rest of that mirror. There might be a sawbuck behind there! I could use me some found money.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


That will look nice with some old timey tools in it. Nice score!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Great. Now tools are finding me. *
> 
> Or well … Toolboxes. Buddy of mines step father was going to trash this toolbox but luckily ive got friends that dont let that kinda stuff happen. Its a four drawer flip top machinists style toolbox. I cant find any markings on it so im not sure as to its origin but now, its mine. Its a long wats down the rehab list so ill let the pictures do the talkin until i can spend a little more time with it.


Nice Stef! Must be oak? It's going to look stunning when done.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Unicorn Sighting - Disston No. 99*

Ive reported my latest discovery over on the saw thread but I felt it deserved its own post. I was out yesterday heading to look at a job for work and decided to swing through an antique shop. Things were pretty overpriced the last time I stopped by but like any rust junky Im always hopeful. I headed into the tool room and instantly a saw grabbed my attention. It had 3 medallions and 1 spanner nut instead of your typical 1 medallion and 3 spanner nuts. Marked down from $55 to $25 I snatched it up and headed out to grab a bite.

As I sat down for some roadside fare I searched the interwebz for some information on my saw. My first stop was the disstonian institute. Browsing through it I had my saw pegged as a No. 99. A top end saw made from "extra refined" London Spring Steel, and as quoted "with more hardware than a French General".

Digging further into the internet I couldn't find a many of these saws that had been sold or recorded. I do believe ive found the unicorn.

Handle:









And as I started cleaning it up I found a "99" stamped into the plate which was covered up by the handle:









Removing some rust from the plate ive come across a very nice, legible etch:









The sickness continues with no end in sight.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Unicorn Sighting - Disston No. 99*
> 
> Ive reported my latest discovery over on the saw thread but I felt it deserved its own post. I was out yesterday heading to look at a job for work and decided to swing through an antique shop. Things were pretty overpriced the last time I stopped by but like any rust junky Im always hopeful. I headed into the tool room and instantly a saw grabbed my attention. It had 3 medallions and 1 spanner nut instead of your typical 1 medallion and 3 spanner nuts. Marked down from $55 to $25 I snatched it up and headed out to grab a bite.
> 
> ...


She's a beaut. Teeth look big. 5tpi? Need her stats, stat!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Unicorn Sighting - Disston No. 99*
> 
> Ive reported my latest discovery over on the saw thread but I felt it deserved its own post. I was out yesterday heading to look at a job for work and decided to swing through an antique shop. Things were pretty overpriced the last time I stopped by but like any rust junky Im always hopeful. I headed into the tool room and instantly a saw grabbed my attention. It had 3 medallions and 1 spanner nut instead of your typical 1 medallion and 3 spanner nuts. Marked down from $55 to $25 I snatched it up and headed out to grab a bite.
> 
> ...


Ya now I didn't measure the teeth but id say somewhere in the 5-6 ppi range Todd. Most definitely filed rip with a healthy amount of set to it. 24" long for those wondering as well.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Unicorn Sighting - Disston No. 99*
> 
> Ive reported my latest discovery over on the saw thread but I felt it deserved its own post. I was out yesterday heading to look at a job for work and decided to swing through an antique shop. Things were pretty overpriced the last time I stopped by but like any rust junky Im always hopeful. I headed into the tool room and instantly a saw grabbed my attention. It had 3 medallions and 1 spanner nut instead of your typical 1 medallion and 3 spanner nuts. Marked down from $55 to $25 I snatched it up and headed out to grab a bite.
> 
> ...


Three medallion'd beast, 99 is 3×33 perhaps the mark of the beast instead of a unicorn?
Most excellent find my friend!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Unicorn Sighting - Disston No. 99*
> 
> Ive reported my latest discovery over on the saw thread but I felt it deserved its own post. I was out yesterday heading to look at a job for work and decided to swing through an antique shop. Things were pretty overpriced the last time I stopped by but like any rust junky Im always hopeful. I headed into the tool room and instantly a saw grabbed my attention. It had 3 medallions and 1 spanner nut instead of your typical 1 medallion and 3 spanner nuts. Marked down from $55 to $25 I snatched it up and headed out to grab a bite.
> 
> ...


Congrats bud. I'm happy for you.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Unicorn Sighting - Disston No. 99*
> 
> Ive reported my latest discovery over on the saw thread but I felt it deserved its own post. I was out yesterday heading to look at a job for work and decided to swing through an antique shop. Things were pretty overpriced the last time I stopped by but like any rust junky Im always hopeful. I headed into the tool room and instantly a saw grabbed my attention. It had 3 medallions and 1 spanner nut instead of your typical 1 medallion and 3 spanner nuts. Marked down from $55 to $25 I snatched it up and headed out to grab a bite.
> 
> ...


Killer saw dood, she's a beaut. "Extra Disston" ... Etch looks nice. Are the top and bottom medallions the same? They look similar but different than the middle one… What a score.

Got diapers?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Unicorn Sighting - Disston No. 99*
> 
> Ive reported my latest discovery over on the saw thread but I felt it deserved its own post. I was out yesterday heading to look at a job for work and decided to swing through an antique shop. Things were pretty overpriced the last time I stopped by but like any rust junky Im always hopeful. I headed into the tool room and instantly a saw grabbed my attention. It had 3 medallions and 1 spanner nut instead of your typical 1 medallion and 3 spanner nuts. Marked down from $55 to $25 I snatched it up and headed out to grab a bite.
> 
> ...


Thanks 7. All 3 medallions are the same depiction with the middle one being slightly larger in diameter than the others though.

Have baby, gots mad diapers.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Unicorn Sighting - Disston No. 99*
> 
> Ive reported my latest discovery over on the saw thread but I felt it deserved its own post. I was out yesterday heading to look at a job for work and decided to swing through an antique shop. Things were pretty overpriced the last time I stopped by but like any rust junky Im always hopeful. I headed into the tool room and instantly a saw grabbed my attention. It had 3 medallions and 1 spanner nut instead of your typical 1 medallion and 3 spanner nuts. Marked down from $55 to $25 I snatched it up and headed out to grab a bite.
> 
> ...


That is so sweet. Gives you hope the good stuff is still out there. Nice etch too.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Unicorn Sighting - Disston No. 99*
> 
> Ive reported my latest discovery over on the saw thread but I felt it deserved its own post. I was out yesterday heading to look at a job for work and decided to swing through an antique shop. Things were pretty overpriced the last time I stopped by but like any rust junky Im always hopeful. I headed into the tool room and instantly a saw grabbed my attention. It had 3 medallions and 1 spanner nut instead of your typical 1 medallion and 3 spanner nuts. Marked down from $55 to $25 I snatched it up and headed out to grab a bite.
> 
> ...


Sweet find.
I looked through ebay's sold listings and only saw one that had been sold.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Unicorn Sighting - Disston No. 99*
> 
> Ive reported my latest discovery over on the saw thread but I felt it deserved its own post. I was out yesterday heading to look at a job for work and decided to swing through an antique shop. Things were pretty overpriced the last time I stopped by but like any rust junky Im always hopeful. I headed into the tool room and instantly a saw grabbed my attention. It had 3 medallions and 1 spanner nut instead of your typical 1 medallion and 3 spanner nuts. Marked down from $55 to $25 I snatched it up and headed out to grab a bite.
> 
> ...


Good slueth work Scott. Kinda blows my mind that theres only one documented sale of a 99. Pretty cool.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Unicorn Sighting - Disston No. 99*
> 
> Ive reported my latest discovery over on the saw thread but I felt it deserved its own post. I was out yesterday heading to look at a job for work and decided to swing through an antique shop. Things were pretty overpriced the last time I stopped by but like any rust junky Im always hopeful. I headed into the tool room and instantly a saw grabbed my attention. It had 3 medallions and 1 spanner nut instead of your typical 1 medallion and 3 spanner nuts. Marked down from $55 to $25 I snatched it up and headed out to grab a bite.
> 
> ...


Great find. It will be interesting when you find out more of the history of the saw.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Unicorn Sighting - Disston No. 99*
> 
> Ive reported my latest discovery over on the saw thread but I felt it deserved its own post. I was out yesterday heading to look at a job for work and decided to swing through an antique shop. Things were pretty overpriced the last time I stopped by but like any rust junky Im always hopeful. I headed into the tool room and instantly a saw grabbed my attention. It had 3 medallions and 1 spanner nut instead of your typical 1 medallion and 3 spanner nuts. Marked down from $55 to $25 I snatched it up and headed out to grab a bite.
> 
> ...


Heres the final pics of the cleaned up 99. Yet to be sharpened.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Unicorn Sighting - Disston No. 99*
> 
> Ive reported my latest discovery over on the saw thread but I felt it deserved its own post. I was out yesterday heading to look at a job for work and decided to swing through an antique shop. Things were pretty overpriced the last time I stopped by but like any rust junky Im always hopeful. I headed into the tool room and instantly a saw grabbed my attention. It had 3 medallions and 1 spanner nut instead of your typical 1 medallion and 3 spanner nuts. Marked down from $55 to $25 I snatched it up and headed out to grab a bite.
> 
> ...


Have you pranced around the house yet in you tighty whities holdng the butt of the saw to your forehead at a 45 degree angle yelling "I'm a mythical creature of power and fortune"?

Looks great, brother.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Unicorn Sighting - Disston No. 99*
> 
> Ive reported my latest discovery over on the saw thread but I felt it deserved its own post. I was out yesterday heading to look at a job for work and decided to swing through an antique shop. Things were pretty overpriced the last time I stopped by but like any rust junky Im always hopeful. I headed into the tool room and instantly a saw grabbed my attention. It had 3 medallions and 1 spanner nut instead of your typical 1 medallion and 3 spanner nuts. Marked down from $55 to $25 I snatched it up and headed out to grab a bite.
> 
> ...


Screws aren't clocked properly though! Everything else is great, i guess. ;-0


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*1874-1875 Disston No 7 *

Ive had this saw all cleaned up for quite some time but had little motivation to sharpen it until recently. I wasn't super happy with the way that my MDF saw vice was working. There was a lot of vibration coming from the pine jaws and it sat up a bit too high to be comfortable sitting down and filing so I made me another one out of soft curly maple. Sometimes a new tool can be a good motivator.

This saw is a 26" Disston 7 crosscut at 10 ppi. It dates from 1874-1875. Its sharpened at 15 degrees rake and 25 degrees of fleam. The handle had been repaired a long time ago and it was originally held together with a screw through the bottom of the handle. I backed the screw out and epoxied it back together. I chose not to try and blend it all together and leave a bit of its history intact showing off the repair. The upper and lower horn appear to be rounded off quite a bit but it doesn't really effect the grip too much. Not bad for being 130 years old.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *1874-1875 Disston No 7 *
> 
> Ive had this saw all cleaned up for quite some time but had little motivation to sharpen it until recently. I wasn't super happy with the way that my MDF saw vice was working. There was a lot of vibration coming from the pine jaws and it sat up a bit too high to be comfortable sitting down and filing so I made me another one out of soft curly maple. Sometimes a new tool can be a good motivator.
> 
> This saw is a 26" Disston 7 crosscut at 10 ppi. It dates from 1874-1875. Its sharpened at 15 degrees rake and 25 degrees of fleam. The handle had been repaired a long time ago and it was originally held together with a screw through the bottom of the handle. I backed the screw out and epoxied it back together. I chose not to try and blend it all together and leave a bit of its history intact showing off the repair. The upper and lower horn appear to be rounded off quite a bit but it doesn't really effect the grip too much. Not bad for being 130 years old.


Oh-so-nice! Wow, well done. That saw is lucky you found it!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *1874-1875 Disston No 7 *
> 
> Ive had this saw all cleaned up for quite some time but had little motivation to sharpen it until recently. I wasn't super happy with the way that my MDF saw vice was working. There was a lot of vibration coming from the pine jaws and it sat up a bit too high to be comfortable sitting down and filing so I made me another one out of soft curly maple. Sometimes a new tool can be a good motivator.
> 
> This saw is a 26" Disston 7 crosscut at 10 ppi. It dates from 1874-1875. Its sharpened at 15 degrees rake and 25 degrees of fleam. The handle had been repaired a long time ago and it was originally held together with a screw through the bottom of the handle. I backed the screw out and epoxied it back together. I chose not to try and blend it all together and leave a bit of its history intact showing off the repair. The upper and lower horn appear to be rounded off quite a bit but it doesn't really effect the grip too much. Not bad for being 130 years old.


Love the vise, Stef. That saw cleaned up really nice and is a cool piece of history. I don't know of another hobby where you can use historical artifacts every day to make neat stuff. Pretty cool.


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *1874-1875 Disston No 7 *
> 
> Ive had this saw all cleaned up for quite some time but had little motivation to sharpen it until recently. I wasn't super happy with the way that my MDF saw vice was working. There was a lot of vibration coming from the pine jaws and it sat up a bit too high to be comfortable sitting down and filing so I made me another one out of soft curly maple. Sometimes a new tool can be a good motivator.
> 
> This saw is a 26" Disston 7 crosscut at 10 ppi. It dates from 1874-1875. Its sharpened at 15 degrees rake and 25 degrees of fleam. The handle had been repaired a long time ago and it was originally held together with a screw through the bottom of the handle. I backed the screw out and epoxied it back together. I chose not to try and blend it all together and leave a bit of its history intact showing off the repair. The upper and lower horn appear to be rounded off quite a bit but it doesn't really effect the grip too much. Not bad for being 130 years old.


Looks great! I'm about to do the same thing to a Disston #12 from around 1896. 8PPI.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *1874-1875 Disston No 7 *
> 
> Ive had this saw all cleaned up for quite some time but had little motivation to sharpen it until recently. I wasn't super happy with the way that my MDF saw vice was working. There was a lot of vibration coming from the pine jaws and it sat up a bit too high to be comfortable sitting down and filing so I made me another one out of soft curly maple. Sometimes a new tool can be a good motivator.
> 
> This saw is a 26" Disston 7 crosscut at 10 ppi. It dates from 1874-1875. Its sharpened at 15 degrees rake and 25 degrees of fleam. The handle had been repaired a long time ago and it was originally held together with a screw through the bottom of the handle. I backed the screw out and epoxied it back together. I chose not to try and blend it all together and leave a bit of its history intact showing off the repair. The upper and lower horn appear to be rounded off quite a bit but it doesn't really effect the grip too much. Not bad for being 130 years old.


Great job, man. I have a no7 that need some love. Hope she comes out fractionally as nice as this one.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *1874-1875 Disston No 7 *
> 
> Ive had this saw all cleaned up for quite some time but had little motivation to sharpen it until recently. I wasn't super happy with the way that my MDF saw vice was working. There was a lot of vibration coming from the pine jaws and it sat up a bit too high to be comfortable sitting down and filing so I made me another one out of soft curly maple. Sometimes a new tool can be a good motivator.
> 
> This saw is a 26" Disston 7 crosscut at 10 ppi. It dates from 1874-1875. Its sharpened at 15 degrees rake and 25 degrees of fleam. The handle had been repaired a long time ago and it was originally held together with a screw through the bottom of the handle. I backed the screw out and epoxied it back together. I chose not to try and blend it all together and leave a bit of its history intact showing off the repair. The upper and lower horn appear to be rounded off quite a bit but it doesn't really effect the grip too much. Not bad for being 130 years old.


The results of the saw sure show some inspiration. The maple figure is furniture grade. Very nice.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *1874-1875 Disston No 7 *
> 
> Ive had this saw all cleaned up for quite some time but had little motivation to sharpen it until recently. I wasn't super happy with the way that my MDF saw vice was working. There was a lot of vibration coming from the pine jaws and it sat up a bit too high to be comfortable sitting down and filing so I made me another one out of soft curly maple. Sometimes a new tool can be a good motivator.
> 
> This saw is a 26" Disston 7 crosscut at 10 ppi. It dates from 1874-1875. Its sharpened at 15 degrees rake and 25 degrees of fleam. The handle had been repaired a long time ago and it was originally held together with a screw through the bottom of the handle. I backed the screw out and epoxied it back together. I chose not to try and blend it all together and leave a bit of its history intact showing off the repair. The upper and lower horn appear to be rounded off quite a bit but it doesn't really effect the grip too much. Not bad for being 130 years old.


Yeah, love the new saw vice jaws! 
Stef, you might need an eBay store, that's better work than I see online, bud!
Wish I could afford to pry it out of your hands…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *1874-1875 Disston No 7 *
> 
> Ive had this saw all cleaned up for quite some time but had little motivation to sharpen it until recently. I wasn't super happy with the way that my MDF saw vice was working. There was a lot of vibration coming from the pine jaws and it sat up a bit too high to be comfortable sitting down and filing so I made me another one out of soft curly maple. Sometimes a new tool can be a good motivator.
> 
> This saw is a 26" Disston 7 crosscut at 10 ppi. It dates from 1874-1875. Its sharpened at 15 degrees rake and 25 degrees of fleam. The handle had been repaired a long time ago and it was originally held together with a screw through the bottom of the handle. I backed the screw out and epoxied it back together. I chose not to try and blend it all together and leave a bit of its history intact showing off the repair. The upper and lower horn appear to be rounded off quite a bit but it doesn't really effect the grip too much. Not bad for being 130 years old.


Id be hapy to sell this one to ya Terry. I had every intention of putting this one on the market to try and drum up some coins for a new LA jack or maybe a new planer. I think next up is going to be a Harvey Peace panel saw that will require all brand new teeth.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *1874-1875 Disston No 7 *
> 
> Ive had this saw all cleaned up for quite some time but had little motivation to sharpen it until recently. I wasn't super happy with the way that my MDF saw vice was working. There was a lot of vibration coming from the pine jaws and it sat up a bit too high to be comfortable sitting down and filing so I made me another one out of soft curly maple. Sometimes a new tool can be a good motivator.
> 
> This saw is a 26" Disston 7 crosscut at 10 ppi. It dates from 1874-1875. Its sharpened at 15 degrees rake and 25 degrees of fleam. The handle had been repaired a long time ago and it was originally held together with a screw through the bottom of the handle. I backed the screw out and epoxied it back together. I chose not to try and blend it all together and leave a bit of its history intact showing off the repair. The upper and lower horn appear to be rounded off quite a bit but it doesn't really effect the grip too much. Not bad for being 130 years old.


Nice work Stef and a lovely saw. Glad you like your new vise. I've got a No.7 that I started months ago now. It was in pretty bad shape, but all it needs now is for the handle to be put back on the plate and then sharpened and I just don't have the time at the moment what with the workshop taking up all my spare time at the weekends. I daren't take my foot off the pedal though, or I'll never get in the new shop. So much to do, so little time.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *1874-1875 Disston No 7 *
> 
> Ive had this saw all cleaned up for quite some time but had little motivation to sharpen it until recently. I wasn't super happy with the way that my MDF saw vice was working. There was a lot of vibration coming from the pine jaws and it sat up a bit too high to be comfortable sitting down and filing so I made me another one out of soft curly maple. Sometimes a new tool can be a good motivator.
> 
> This saw is a 26" Disston 7 crosscut at 10 ppi. It dates from 1874-1875. Its sharpened at 15 degrees rake and 25 degrees of fleam. The handle had been repaired a long time ago and it was originally held together with a screw through the bottom of the handle. I backed the screw out and epoxied it back together. I chose not to try and blend it all together and leave a bit of its history intact showing off the repair. The upper and lower horn appear to be rounded off quite a bit but it doesn't really effect the grip too much. Not bad for being 130 years old.


Actually, Stef, I think I'd rather buy your new vice! LOL.
PM coming your way…


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *1874-1875 Disston No 7 *
> 
> Ive had this saw all cleaned up for quite some time but had little motivation to sharpen it until recently. I wasn't super happy with the way that my MDF saw vice was working. There was a lot of vibration coming from the pine jaws and it sat up a bit too high to be comfortable sitting down and filing so I made me another one out of soft curly maple. Sometimes a new tool can be a good motivator.
> 
> This saw is a 26" Disston 7 crosscut at 10 ppi. It dates from 1874-1875. Its sharpened at 15 degrees rake and 25 degrees of fleam. The handle had been repaired a long time ago and it was originally held together with a screw through the bottom of the handle. I backed the screw out and epoxied it back together. I chose not to try and blend it all together and leave a bit of its history intact showing off the repair. The upper and lower horn appear to be rounded off quite a bit but it doesn't really effect the grip too much. Not bad for being 130 years old.


Dood, great job on that saw…. Vice is tits too.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *1874-1875 Disston No 7 *
> 
> Ive had this saw all cleaned up for quite some time but had little motivation to sharpen it until recently. I wasn't super happy with the way that my MDF saw vice was working. There was a lot of vibration coming from the pine jaws and it sat up a bit too high to be comfortable sitting down and filing so I made me another one out of soft curly maple. Sometimes a new tool can be a good motivator.
> 
> This saw is a 26" Disston 7 crosscut at 10 ppi. It dates from 1874-1875. Its sharpened at 15 degrees rake and 25 degrees of fleam. The handle had been repaired a long time ago and it was originally held together with a screw through the bottom of the handle. I backed the screw out and epoxied it back together. I chose not to try and blend it all together and leave a bit of its history intact showing off the repair. The upper and lower horn appear to be rounded off quite a bit but it doesn't really effect the grip too much. Not bad for being 130 years old.


The vise came out beautifully, as did the saw. I love that you left the repair in all its glory (which was well executed originally).

That first picture is friggin' amazing. Well done bud.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *1874-1875 Disston No 7 *
> 
> Ive had this saw all cleaned up for quite some time but had little motivation to sharpen it until recently. I wasn't super happy with the way that my MDF saw vice was working. There was a lot of vibration coming from the pine jaws and it sat up a bit too high to be comfortable sitting down and filing so I made me another one out of soft curly maple. Sometimes a new tool can be a good motivator.
> 
> This saw is a 26" Disston 7 crosscut at 10 ppi. It dates from 1874-1875. Its sharpened at 15 degrees rake and 25 degrees of fleam. The handle had been repaired a long time ago and it was originally held together with a screw through the bottom of the handle. I backed the screw out and epoxied it back together. I chose not to try and blend it all together and leave a bit of its history intact showing off the repair. The upper and lower horn appear to be rounded off quite a bit but it doesn't really effect the grip too much. Not bad for being 130 years old.


Gee thanks guys.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Saw Ponderings*

I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.

Now, ive posted the question before as to what is a full till of handsaws? That is how many, what types, what lengths, so on and so forth. The conclusion was that there is no right or wrong answer to what you really need but it kind of dawned on me that once I finish up this 12 im only one saw away from what I could consider a full till. After years of collecting saws, reading countless articles, and learning to sharpen them, im getting dangerously close to finishing up what I had started on a long while ago.

So I figured id share a little rundown of what I will have tuned, sharpened and have ready to use in my wood butchering journey.

*Rip Saws:*

Disston D8 thumbhole: 26" long, 4.5 ppi. 5 degrees of rake, zero fleam
Disston D8 panel saw: 22" long 8 ppi. 7 degrees rake, zero fleam

*Crosscut saws:*

Disston No. 12: 26" long. 10 ppi. 15 degrees rake, 25 degrees fleam
Disston No. 7 panelsaw: 22" long 10 ppi 15 degrees rake, 25 degrees fleam
Harvey Peace P45: 20" long 8 ppi (to be sharpened)

*Sash Saw *

Moses Eadon brass back: 16" long, hybrid filed, 12 pi, 10 degrees rake, 15 degrees fleam

*Carcass Saw*

Veritas: 14", rip filed, 12 ppi (factory filing)
Veritas: 14" crosscut filed, 14 ppi (factory filing)
Disston No.4: 12" filed rip, 12 ppi, 10 degrees of rake, zero fleam

*Dovetail saw*

Moulson Brothers brass back: 10" long, filed rip, 8 degrees of rake, zero fleam

That's the full run down gang. One more hurdle left to get over and every tye of saw that I could ever want or need will be at my full disposal. Then it'll be time to figure out what to do with the dozen or so saws ill have left kicking around the shop.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


Which one are you missing?


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


Bro, Stef, you NEED a coping saw, turning saw, stair saw, keyhole saw, compass saw, kerf saw, and at least one pit saw! LOL

As to the 'extras' in your shop…sharpen them and sell them, and buy some more…If you've found a hobby you like, and have skills in, make a lil cash, IMO.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


^Right! Mitre box & saw doesn't count since it doesn't sit in the till correct?
We both know you'll never stop even once your till is complete!

Good list though, give a real newb like myself and idea of what is essential and what I can keep my eyes out for. Thanks mayne!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


Todd - im just missing that harvey peace as my final saw. It needs a full tooth off rehab but its next on my list.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


Got it. I read it as there was still a saw that needs to be purchased.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


Hey, where's the No. 99?

How many saws are enough? What is the meaning of life? Two angles on the same question. You can infinitely replace with upgrades. I want to see a Kenyon and a panther head sitting side by side in your till one day Stef.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


^A Panther? He'd have to sell off his first born for that!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


99 is just hanging out in the till making all the boys look at her in awe. The problem with the 99 is that the tooth line is way out of flat. It takes a good 1/2" dip at the toe making it a full tooth off restore and then some. There isn't a ton of plate left either. It may end up on the sale block honestly Bob. Kenyon and panther … yes please!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


Very cool Stef, that's definitely a nice saw till. Any plans for a tenon saw?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


Lol Tim. Id mostly consider that sash saw a tenon saw as well. Its got the longest and the deepest plate of the bunch but if I did happen to bump into one with say, a 4" deep plate I think I could make a slot for it


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


That sash saw is pretty long, how much does it have under the spine? You're right I'm sure it would do for everything but the Roubo double tenons.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


Dude, where your pedal-powered bandsaw at?


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


That is a collection. I would hang a shingle out, you know, in your free time. Well done.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


the problem with thinking you're all done…....something always pops up and you wind up starting all over. You don't ever get off the slippery slope!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


Well thanks Don. Coming from a guy with the affliction that you have, im in deep. Theres a couple saws in there that have some sentimental value to me that i would otherwise upgrade so i guess theres a bit of justification in continuing the hunt.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


I sure envy you guys who can find all these old treasures on ebay, craigslist and in flea markets. We don't have that here. I think besides some of the other saws mentioned you might find a keyhole saw a handy addition to your collection.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Saw Ponderings*
> 
> I was sitting in the shop last night after the wife and baby went to sleep trying to suppress the inevitable Sunday night blues. You all know the feeling, another pending week of work weighing on ya. With my new saw vice made up and a bit of enthusiasm for sharpening restored, I cinched up a Disston 12 that I had in the till waiting for me to amend a poor crosscut filing I had done probably a year ago. I started in on it and about 1/4 of the way through my mind began to wander. I stopped, sat back, looked over at my till, and had a bit of a revelation.
> 
> ...


Really magnificent how you have evolved the curiosity and admiration of hand saws into a skill set and nice nest of saws. Thanks for bringing us along brother.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Moulson Brothers Dovetail Saw Rehab*

I picked this Moulson Brothers brass backed dovetail saw up off the bay quite a while back. It came to me like you see in the pic below. The spine had been removed and reinstalled backwards, it had a bit of pitting, was dull, and both bottom horns were shot.










So I pulled it all apart, cleaned and sharpened the plate, cut off the bottom portion of the handle, scabbed on a chunk of beech from an old wood bodied jack plane, bleached, shaped and dyed it to match the best I could and added a finish coat of shellac and wax.

Here's the process pics:





































Ive repaired a couple of horns previously but had never cut off a significant portion of a handle like I had to do here. It was a little bit nerve wracking but in the end im very happy with how it came out. The transtint dye made blending the colors a bit easier. I was able to sand back the color to where I thought they were acceptable because it doesn't penetrate very deep. Ill certainly use this method of finish if ever posed with the same situation again.

Forever slipping down that slope …


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Moulson Brothers Dovetail Saw Rehab*
> 
> I picked this Moulson Brothers brass backed dovetail saw up off the bay quite a while back. It came to me like you see in the pic below. The spine had been removed and reinstalled backwards, it had a bit of pitting, was dull, and both bottom horns were shot.
> 
> ...


Nice job Stef! Sure do like that brass back!!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Moulson Brothers Dovetail Saw Rehab*
> 
> I picked this Moulson Brothers brass backed dovetail saw up off the bay quite a while back. It came to me like you see in the pic below. The spine had been removed and reinstalled backwards, it had a bit of pitting, was dull, and both bottom horns were shot.
> 
> ...


Good job bud. Looks great.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Moulson Brothers Dovetail Saw Rehab*
> 
> I picked this Moulson Brothers brass backed dovetail saw up off the bay quite a while back. It came to me like you see in the pic below. The spine had been removed and reinstalled backwards, it had a bit of pitting, was dull, and both bottom horns were shot.
> 
> ...


You really did a good job blending the tote shapes together. Nice looking saw.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Moulson Brothers Dovetail Saw Rehab*
> 
> I picked this Moulson Brothers brass backed dovetail saw up off the bay quite a while back. It came to me like you see in the pic below. The spine had been removed and reinstalled backwards, it had a bit of pitting, was dull, and both bottom horns were shot.
> 
> ...


Great job, Stef. 
+1to transtint.
That's a lovely DT saw!


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Moulson Brothers Dovetail Saw Rehab*
> 
> I picked this Moulson Brothers brass backed dovetail saw up off the bay quite a while back. It came to me like you see in the pic below. The spine had been removed and reinstalled backwards, it had a bit of pitting, was dull, and both bottom horns were shot.
> 
> ...


Very good save Stef. How does it cut? Is it comfy?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Moulson Brothers Dovetail Saw Rehab*
> 
> I picked this Moulson Brothers brass backed dovetail saw up off the bay quite a while back. It came to me like you see in the pic below. The spine had been removed and reinstalled backwards, it had a bit of pitting, was dull, and both bottom horns were shot.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Brad - it cut very well in the softwood test I gave it. Havent given it a run in anything real hard yet though. As to the comfort, its the most comfortable one I own. Being able to shape the bottom of the handle I was able to shorten it up a little bit to really fit my hand. I find some Disstons to be just a tad too big for my hand. I can almost just let it hang right off my hand without completely gripping it. She's a keepah.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Moulson Brothers Dovetail Saw Rehab*
> 
> I picked this Moulson Brothers brass backed dovetail saw up off the bay quite a while back. It came to me like you see in the pic below. The spine had been removed and reinstalled backwards, it had a bit of pitting, was dull, and both bottom horns were shot.
> 
> ...


Very nice save!


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Moulson Brothers Dovetail Saw Rehab*
> 
> I picked this Moulson Brothers brass backed dovetail saw up off the bay quite a while back. It came to me like you see in the pic below. The spine had been removed and reinstalled backwards, it had a bit of pitting, was dull, and both bottom horns were shot.
> 
> ...


Nicely done sir.

Really nice.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Moulson Brothers Dovetail Saw Rehab*
> 
> I picked this Moulson Brothers brass backed dovetail saw up off the bay quite a while back. It came to me like you see in the pic below. The spine had been removed and reinstalled backwards, it had a bit of pitting, was dull, and both bottom horns were shot.
> 
> ...


Nice restoration.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Moulson Brothers Dovetail Saw Rehab*
> 
> I picked this Moulson Brothers brass backed dovetail saw up off the bay quite a while back. It came to me like you see in the pic below. The spine had been removed and reinstalled backwards, it had a bit of pitting, was dull, and both bottom horns were shot.
> 
> ...


If you're not careful, Stef, people are going to start calling you doctor….saw doctor that is. ;-)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Moulson Brothers Dovetail Saw Rehab*
> 
> I picked this Moulson Brothers brass backed dovetail saw up off the bay quite a while back. It came to me like you see in the pic below. The spine had been removed and reinstalled backwards, it had a bit of pitting, was dull, and both bottom horns were shot.
> 
> ...


Lol bob. I might be doing my residency but im far from Dr. Summerfield. They say its an 8 year required amount of schooling.


----------

